# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi

## Ajik Raffles

*SENSASI KOLAM LUMPUR*

Setelah beberapa kali diusulkan dan didiskusikan serius, pada kunjungannya ke Jakarta kemarin Taniguchi akhirnya menjawab tegas kesediaannya menjadi tuan rumah bagi kegiatan Grow Out (GO) di Jepang. Tidak tanggung - tanggung, Taniguchi menyediakan 35 ekor tategoi pilihan untuk dikoleksi. Ini adalah sebagian koi tosai yang masuk program kolam lumpur tahun ini.

Untuk GO ini Taniguchi menyediakan kolam lumpur milik Taniguchi Fish Farm, yang terletak di Kanemaru, Fukuyama City, di pinggiran kota Hiroshima. Di kolam inilah ke-35 ekor koi pilihan akan dibesarkan bersama dengan koi - koi lain hasil pemijahan sepanjang tahun 2009. Jadwal masuk kolam lumpur pada pertengahan April 2010 dan akan dipanen pada Oktober 2010

Taniguchi mengundang Anda untuk mengikuti program ini dan menikmati sensasi membesarkan koi di kolam lumpur yang sudah  menjadi tradisi tidak terpisah dan bagian penuh kegembiraan dalam memijah dan memelihara koi di kalangan penangkar Jepang. Anda diberi kesempatan untuk memilih koi  koi terbaik Taniguchi sesuai selera. 


*RULES OF THE GAME*

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini berlangsung selama 6 bulan, sejak tanggal April 2010 dan akan berakhir pada Oktober 2010
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam lumpur milik Taniguchi Fish Farm di Kanemaru, Fukuyama, Jepang.
3. Selama kegiatan berlangsung koi diperbolehkan berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum KOIs
4. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
5. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang biasa digunakan dalam kontes. 
6. Taniguchi menunjuk Feikoi Centre untuk mengatur pembayaran, pengiriman dan handling ke tangan masing  masing peserta.


*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Koi yang di GO dari varietas KOHAKU, dengan spesifikasi berikut:    
Umur: Tosai
Tanggal Lahir		: Juli 2009 
Ukuran	: +/- 32 cm
Breeder	: Taniguchi Fish Farm
Indukan	: Sibugaki, Matsue Bloodline
Jumlah	: 35 ekor 


*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up dan Special - Color 

*GARANSI*
Tidak ada garansi bagi koi yang cacat atau mati selama masa kegiatan


*AGENDA*
14/04/10  18/04/10, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
19/04/10  21/04/10, Pemilihan Putaran Pertama
21/04/10  Oktober 2010, Pemilihan Putaran Kedua
19/04/10  Oktober 2010, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
Oktober 2010, Up Date, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang, dan  Pengiriman Koi


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Tata cara pemilihan koi akan berlangsung dua putaran dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

*Putaran Pertama: Melalui Mekanisme Lelang Terbuka*
Tata Cara Lelang:
1. Lelang dimulai sejak Senin, tanggal 19 April 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server sampai dengan tanggal 21 April 2010, jam 12.00 waktu server.
2. Pemilihan koi berdasarkan foto
3. Harga pembukaan untuk setiap koi ditetapkan *Rp. 15,000,000 (Lima belas Juta Rupiah)* 
4. Kenaikan harga pada setiap penawaran berikutnya (bidding) bebas tetapi dengan kelipatan minimal kelipatan Rp 100,000 (Seratus Ribu Rupiah)
5. Penawaran dilakukan dengan cara memposting kode koi berikut harga penawarannya.
6. Secara berkala Penyelenggara akan membuat up date daftar koi dan status penawarannya. 
7. Pemenang adalah penawar tertinggi untuk setiap koi yang melakukan posting terakhir sebelum batas waktu yang ditentukan
8. Harga sudah termasuk ongkos kirim ke Indonesia dan pengiriman sampai ke alamat peserta.
9. BUNGKUS OPTION ditetapkan sebesar Rp 25,000,000 untuk masing  masing koi dengan cara memposting: Kode Koi, BUNGKUS 
10. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partsipan setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara 

*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai setalah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum masa penjurian atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi
5. Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp 15,000,000* (Lima belas Juta) per ekor, termasuk biaya pengiriman ke Indonesia dan ke alamat masing  masing pemiliki 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil
2. Partisipan dapat mencicil dengan tata cara berikut:
Cicilan I, 50% dari harga, selambat  lambatnya 7 hari setelah booking
Cicilan II, 25% dari harga, selambat  lambatnya 30 hari setelah booking 
Cicilan III, 25% dari harga, selambat  lambatnya 60 hari setelah booking 
3. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
4. Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
5 Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname dan kode koi. 
6. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624  0110235
a/n Soegianto*


*JURI*
Youichi Taniguchi


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih dua ekor koi terbaik yang akan dipertandingkan untuk memperebutkan gelar Grand Champion. Koi yang kalah secara otomatis mendapat gelar Reserve Grand Champion
Juri juga memilih satu ekor koi sebagai Best Tategoi
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes


*HADIAH*
Throphy dan Sertifikat Juara kepada Pemenang Grand Champion, Reserve Grand Champion & Best Tategoi


*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai dengan kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya


*FOTO KOI*
Akan diposting segera

----------


## Soegianto

thanks pak  ::

----------


## mrbunta

pak ini bukan pengganti goyonke kan?

----------


## Soegianto

mud pond taniguchi +-6000m kira2 20.000ton

om bunta ini bukan pengganti goyonke..............goyonke gantinya akan dipilih nanti tgl 23 (21sy berangkat)dan gonya di kongkrit pound......nanti dr sana sy email kepanitia minta tolong ditayangkan di forum,,,,tks

----------


## mrbunta

> mud pond taniguchi +-6000m kira2 20.000ton
> 
> om bunta ini bukan pengganti goyonke..............goyonke gantinya akan dipilih nanti tgl 23 (21sy berangkat)dan gonya di kongkrit pound......nanti dr sana sy email kepanitia minta tolong ditayangkan di forum,,,,tks


tatacara dan harga masih tetap yg goyonke ya

----------


## luki

*Shibugaki Kohaku yang akan bertanding adalah:*

*SK 01, SK 02, SK 03, SK 04, SK 05*


*SK 06, SK 07, SK 08, SK 09, SK 10*


*SK 11, SK 12, SK 13, SK 14, SK 15*


*SK 16, SK 17, SK 18, SK 19, SK 20*


*SK 21, SK 22, SK 23, SK 24, SK 25*


*SK 26, SK 27, SK 28, SK 29, SK 30*


*SK 31, SK 32, SK 33, SK 34, SK 35*

----------


## h_andria

baru melek nih lihat harta karun taniguchi....   ::   ::  
sukses buat GO nya!!!!

----------


## fr3dy_54n

Wow, ikan yang mantapppp  ::  ....sayang harganya tinggi banget  ::   ::

----------


## rubbie

Pak ajik or pak soegi , newbie kasi pendapat bagaimana kalau diskusi lagi mengenai garansi kematian bagi ikan2 yang telah di pilih , soalnya seperti kita ketahui takdir ikan tidak di tentukan oleh manusia hehe takut nya setelah milih dan 3 bulan kemudian mendapat berita bahwa ikan nya berpulang   ::  (rasanya banyak yang memiliki pikiran ini antara koi-s, uang yg tidak kecil seperti terbuang sia2), setidaknya pak soegi bisa negosiasi dengan pak taniguchi, misal nya di kasi disc 50% untuk pemilihan ikan selanjut nya bagi yang ikannya kebetulan berpulang ataupun pengembalian uang 50% kalau semua ikan sudah terpilih , lebih elok lah kalau gitu seperti kata komisi 3 dpr tentang penangkapan pak susno hahaha, ayuk pak soegi   ::

----------


## hilariusssss

ikan nya keren...
sayang harganya gak masuk kantong nih   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak ajik or pak soegi , newbie kasi pendapat bagaimana kalau diskusi lagi mengenai garansi kematian bagi ikan2 yang telah di pilih , soalnya seperti kita ketahui takdir ikan tidak di tentukan oleh manusia hehe takut nya setelah milih dan 3 bulan kemudian mendapat berita bahwa ikan nya berpulang   (rasanya banyak yang memiliki pikiran ini antara koi-s, uang yg tidak kecil seperti terbuang sia2), setidaknya pak soegi bisa negosiasi dengan pak taniguchi, misal nya di kasi disc 50% untuk pemilihan ikan selanjut nya bagi yang ikannya kebetulan berpulang ataupun pengembalian uang 50% kalau semua ikan sudah terpilih, ayuk pak soegi


SETUJUU...!, Ayo Pa Soegi..Nego sama Taniguchi-san

----------


## Robby Iwan

WAH, ini ikan Jumbo Tosai ya, indukannya sama dengan Grand Champion Breeder Cup Hiroshima yg RGC kemaren di 4th KOIs Show.,

Pa Soegi.., tolong tanya sama Taniguchi, JT GO mud pond ini nanti kalo sudah panen di bulan oktober sizenya berapa kira2..?

----------


## rubbie

O yah , 1 pertanyaan lagi utk pak soegi, untuk pemilihan pertama apakah 15jt udah termasuk ongkir ke tempat masing2 ?

----------


## rubbie

Pak robi , mugkin jadi nya dah nisai kali yah ukuran 46 up hehehe harap mode on

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak robi , mugkin jadi nya dah nisai kali yah ukuran 46 up hehehe harap mode on


kemaren GO taniguchi di concrete pond nya  star koi, mulai 25-28cm dalam waktu 4 bulan jadi 40-48cm..yang ini 6 bulan di mud pond jepang, tentunya harus lebih laah.. paling tidak akan dipanen dari mud pond  dengan ukuran, 50-60cm munkin ada yg over 60cm..   ::  

Yah kalo dapet 50-60cm dengan kwalitas spt ini.. ikuut !

----------


## Soegianto

ikan harga franco feikoi jakarta...........
range normal bisa di 50-60
tp bs saja terjadi over 60 pak.
tks

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak ajik or pak soegi , newbie kasi pendapat bagaimana kalau diskusi lagi mengenai garansi kematian bagi ikan2 yang telah di pilih , soalnya seperti kita ketahui takdir ikan tidak di tentukan oleh manusia hehe takut nya setelah milih dan 3 bulan kemudian mendapat berita bahwa ikan nya berpulang   (rasanya banyak yang memiliki pikiran ini antara koi-s, uang yg tidak kecil seperti terbuang sia2), setidaknya pak soegi bisa negosiasi dengan pak taniguchi, misal nya di kasi disc 50% untuk pemilihan ikan selanjut nya bagi yang ikannya kebetulan berpulang ataupun pengembalian uang 50% kalau semua ikan sudah terpilih , lebih elok lah kalau gitu seperti kata komisi 3 dpr tentang penangkapan pak susno hahaha, ayuk pak soegi


tks masukan nya pak .....sy coba nanti diskusi dg breedernya memang kondisi yg berjalan di jepang biasanya mereka tdk memberikan satu garansi
tp sy coba ajukan proposalnya ke sana   ::

----------


## rubbie

Betul , kalau memang dapat nya begini mah , skrg tinggal harap nego an pak soegi dhe hehehe

----------


## cantonguy

Female guarantee ga yahh... :ngiler: mode on

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Female guarantee ga yahh... :ngiler: mode on


Jumbo Tosai.= Most Probably Female..  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pembicaraan dengan Taniguchi Fish Farm sudah dimulai sejak Awal Februari lalu, tetapi jawabannya masih samar. Ketika di Bandung Taniguchi kelihatannya sangat excited dengan kegiatan GO sehingga dia akhirnya dengan tegas menerima proposal ini. Masalahnya bicara dengan Taniguchi ini tidak jauh beda kalau kita bicara dengan petani lain, tidak mau pusing ama aturan main seperti: Female Guarantee, Buy Back Guarantee atau jaminan kematian. Dia cuma mau jual dan kalau mau titip ya kena ongkos pakan dan risiko ditanggung pemilik koi. Begitu kebiasaan yang ada disana....

Tetapi, untuk sukses acara ini saya pikir Feikoi Center bisa bertindak lebih daripada sekedar payment atau handling agent. Kalau Taniguchi tidak bersedia memberikan Garansi di atas, saya usulkan agar feikoi mengambil inisiatif:
1. Menarik premi sekitar 5% persen (sekedar usulan) kepada setiap peserta sebagai jaminan penggantian kalau ada risiko kematian. Saya yakin ini bisa terjadi karena tingkat mortalitas disana cukup kecil. Uang ini bisa dipakai untuk membeli ikan pengganti, tetapi kalau tidak ada kematian bisa saja dikembalikan utuh ke setiap peserta
2. Memberikan kesempatan menukar koi untuk peserta yang mendapatkan koi jantan dengan ingin menukar koi betina dengan cara melakukan top up dalam jumlah yang bisa dirumuskan sendiri oleh Feikoi

Demikian sekedar sumbang saran buat Feikoi.... sukses, om....

----------


## cantonguy

Cuman butuh sedikit kejelasan aturan2 main daripada ntar gontokan2 di belakang..  ::  
Aye ikut dah...  ::

----------


## iyos

wwwwaaaduhh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Kok waduh..   ::   ::  




> wwwwaaaduhh

----------


## bobo

> Kok waduh..    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by iyos
> 
> wwwwaaaduhh


waduh lihat harganya om riwin hehehehehe

----------


## cantonguy

Yang ini harga sepadan dgn kualitas kok...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

tks masukan2 dan saran nya.......
soal kematian msh di negokan mungkin kalau pun diganti ikan tdk msk dlm bets go ini............itu juga mungkin 
soal male or female sampai visit sy yg terakhir taniguchi sendiri msh belum bisa melihat male or femalenya krn blm keluar tanda2 sex nya dr ikan2  tsb...........dan tani berasumsi 80% female.....tp ini jg asumsi  ::  

ini foto lagi tani kepusingan ngecek sex koinya

----------


## bobo

cara pegangnya kayaknya enak banget, ikannya meronta2.  ::

----------


## meonz

> cara pegangnya kayaknya enak banget, ikannya meronta2.


ikannya udah dihipnotis kali ya, begitu liat tangan tidurr  ::   ::

----------


## wahyu

wow.....istimewa nih ikannya....keliatannya banyak femalenya...  ::   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Pembicaraan dengan Taniguchi Fish Farm sudah dimulai sejak Awal Februari lalu, tetapi jawabannya masih samar. Ketika di Bandung Taniguchi kelihatannya sangat excited dengan kegiatan GO sehingga dia akhirnya dengan tegas menerima proposal ini. Masalahnya bicara dengan Taniguchi ini tidak jauh beda kalau kita bicara dengan petani lain, tidak mau pusing ama aturan main seperti: Female Guarantee, Buy Back Guarantee atau jaminan kematian. Dia cuma mau jual dan kalau mau titip ya kena ongkos pakan dan risiko ditanggung pemilik koi. Begitu kebiasaan yang ada disana....
> 
> Tetapi, untuk sukses acara ini saya pikir Feikoi Center bisa bertindak lebih daripada sekedar payment atau handling agent. Kalau Taniguchi tidak bersedia memberikan Garansi di atas, saya usulkan agar feikoi mengambil inisiatif:
> 1. Menarik premi sekitar 5% persen (sekedar usulan) kepada setiap peserta sebagai jaminan penggantian kalau ada risiko kematian. Saya yakin ini bisa terjadi karena tingkat mortalitas disana cukup kecil. Uang ini bisa dipakai untuk membeli ikan pengganti, tetapi kalau tidak ada kematian bisa saja dikembalikan utuh ke setiap peserta
> 2. Memberikan kesempatan menukar koi untuk peserta yang mendapatkan koi jantan dengan ingin menukar koi betina dengan cara melakukan top up dalam jumlah yang bisa dirumuskan sendiri oleh Feikoi
> 
> Demikian sekedar sumbang saran buat Feikoi.... sukses, om....


Setuju  ::

----------


## superkoi

Aduh bagus2 kohakunya...

----------


## fachm13

> Aduh bagus2 kohakunya...


harganya jg lumayan bagus om,,,,
pgn...tp koq blm smp y...cicilanya tiap bulan aja ne..smp GO brakhir...hehe

----------


## zlatan

> Originally Posted by superkoi
> 
> Aduh bagus2 kohakunya...
> 
> 
> harganya jg lumayan bagus om,,,,
> pgn...tp koq blm smp y...cicilanya tiap bulan aja ne..smp GO brakhir...hehe


setuju   ::

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by fachm13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by superkoi
> 
> ...


jual platinum, beli kohaku  ::   ::

----------


## asfenv

ditunggu berita garansinya neh, mudah mudahan berhasilllll..negonya OM Soegi.....  ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

jika ada *GARANSI* akan kematian atau cacat permanent maka tentunya akan semakin menarik peserta apalagi kualitas ikan ini bagus dan harganya juga* LUMAYAN*  ::  



> Pembicaraan dengan Taniguchi Fish Farm sudah dimulai sejak Awal Februari lalu, tetapi jawabannya masih samar. Ketika di Bandung Taniguchi kelihatannya sangat excited dengan kegiatan GO sehingga dia akhirnya dengan tegas menerima proposal ini. Masalahnya bicara dengan Taniguchi ini tidak jauh beda kalau kita bicara dengan petani lain, tidak mau pusing ama aturan main seperti: Female Guarantee, Buy Back Guarantee atau jaminan kematian. Dia cuma mau jual dan kalau mau titip ya kena ongkos pakan dan risiko ditanggung pemilik koi. Begitu kebiasaan yang ada disana....
> 
> Tetapi, untuk sukses acara ini saya pikir Feikoi Center bisa bertindak lebih daripada sekedar payment atau handling agent. Kalau Taniguchi tidak bersedia memberikan Garansi di atas, saya usulkan agar feikoi mengambil inisiatif:
> 1. Menarik premi sekitar 5% persen (sekedar usulan) kepada setiap peserta sebagai jaminan penggantian kalau ada risiko kematian. Saya yakin ini bisa terjadi karena tingkat mortalitas disana cukup kecil. Uang ini bisa dipakai untuk membeli ikan pengganti, tetapi kalau tidak ada kematian bisa saja dikembalikan utuh ke setiap peserta
> 2. Memberikan kesempatan menukar koi untuk peserta yang mendapatkan koi jantan dengan ingin menukar koi betina dengan cara melakukan top up dalam jumlah yang bisa dirumuskan sendiri oleh Feikoi
> 
> Demikian sekedar sumbang saran buat Feikoi.... sukses, om....

----------


## Soegianto

sy sdh email ke sana dan msh menunggu jawaban .........






> *Shibugaki Kohaku yang akan bertanding adalah:*
> 
> *SK 01, SK 02, SK 03, SK 04, SK 05*
> 
> 
> *SK 06, SK 07, SK 08, SK 09, SK 10*
> 
> 
> *SK 11, SK 12, SK 13, SK 14, SK 15*
> ...

----------


## arisngepos

Bagus bagus Pasti bingung milihnya  ::  harus ke joko bodo ni  ::

----------


## limjohan

sudahkah ada jawaban om ?   ::

----------


## rubbie

Ia neh pak soegi, udahkah ada jawaban yang bisa menenangkan hati koi-ser di sini   ::

----------


## Soegianto

belum ada jawaban nya .............  ::  
karena kita minta yg gak lazim dengan kebiasaan disana ..........hehe  ::  
tgl 23 ini sy berangkat ke jepang tgl 25 sy ketemu taniguci mungkin jawaban nya setelah sy ketemu di sana.

----------


## mario85

mungkin garasnsi bisa diberi om soegi sendiri dgn membayar premi kaya yg pernah om dodo lakukan...kan angka kematian di sana cukup kecil om jadi kayaknya brani dilakukan

----------


## Soegianto

hehehe..........
jadi perusahan asuransi dong bukan center koi  :: 

sabar yah om sy pasti urusin dan negokan mudah2an jawaban nya bisa win2 buat semua.

hanya just info ,harga yg ditawarkan ini sangat bgs dan ikan juga kwalitas baik krn ini bag dr promo taniguci ini yg jadi pedoman kita utk sama2 belajar karena punya kesempatan belajar bgmn kalau ikan kita di keep di jepang krn selama ini hanya ikan2 mahal yg biasanya keep di jepang dan sekarang kita punya kesempatan utk mencoba dg harga yg menurut sy oke oke............hehehe sorry kalau sy salah.....

anyway sabar yah bsk pagi sy akan call taninya

----------


## fachm13

> hehehe..........
> jadi perusahan asuransi dong bukan center koi


merangkap om...  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> hehehe..........
> jadi perusahan asuransi dong bukan center koi 
> 
> 
> merangkap om...



aduh ???merangkap ??bingung om ....wkwkwkwkwkw

----------


## fachm13

:P  :P   ::

----------


## rubbie

pak soegi , kasi tau aja pak taniguchi kalau dia yakin tidak akan terjadi kematian artinya garansi ini kan hanya menjadi kata2 jaminan bagi yang mengikuti grow out ini , jadi tidak ada yang menuntut apa2 kalau misalnya tak terjadi sesuatu yang tidak di inginkan hehehe... setidaknya wajar sekali kalau yang mengikuti grow out ini bisa mendapatkan ikan pengganti biarpun di tambah biaya misalnya 25% dari biaya awal(5jt) untuk mendapatkan ikan pengganti. ayuk pak soegi negoooooo terusssss

----------


## h_andria

> *Shibugaki Kohaku yang akan bertanding adalah:*
> 
> *SK 01, SK 02, SK 03, SK 04, SK 05*
> 
> 
> *SK 06, SK 07, SK 08, SK 09, SK 10*
> 
> 
> *SK 11, SK 12, SK 13, SK 14, SK 15*
> ...


Tategoi kohaku yg di GO bener2 top... 
hmm...   ::   ::   pricing nya pas dengan kualitasnya

----------


## Soegianto

pagi ini sy dpt bb dr tani via umeda
if die we change with tosai from this yeras breed but fish cannot put in mud pond.

sy pikir good deal ........... gak usah byr premi mereka support koq....hehehe.....oke gak nih koi mania ?

----------


## iyos

semalem dikbri n pk fei blm dpt n msh diperjuangkan  ::  tp liat postingan pagi dah berubah dpt mesti gk dilumpurkan  ::  jd tmbh kpengen  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

SK 28

----------


## arungtasik

Sekali-sekali boleh ikut ya oom...

SK 10
SK 30

(mudah-mudahan gak ada yg ngebid lagi...  ::   ::  )

----------


## benhur

SK 28 16juta

----------


## ronyandry

Dah mulai ya.....
yang mana ya ...  ::   ::

----------


## alex_ctp

SK 25

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
2. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
3. SK-28, benhur 16JT
4. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*LANJUT*

----------


## rubbie

nunggu hari terakhir sambil memantau sapa tau yang suka tidak dipilih bisa hemat ongkir  :: 

Ngarep mode on

----------


## Robby Iwan

Waduh telat, yg no 28 spt GC Breeder Cup Hiroshima tuh...,

Aku  SK 05 aja lah.

----------


## Koi Lovers

Ikannya mantap-mantap
Ikut ngga ikut ngga ikut ngga.......

----------


## asfenv

Permisi om Robby Iwan, , maaf, saya. Sk 05. , 15 jt + 100 Rb.    , wah maaf ya pak moderator, saya kurang sopan neh....   ( Maklum om, belum punya ikan taniguchi neh...)

----------


## Robby Iwan

Gak apa2 om masih diizinkan susul2an sampe besok..,
Mumpung masih diijinkan nyusul SK 05 naekin jadi 15 200 000 deh..

----------


## ceem

maap newbie nanya.................ikan nya female guarantee nga ya......  ::

----------


## benhur

Om moderator mau tanya ya, ikan waktu posting foto rata" size berapa ya. Tq

----------


## yulius sesunan

SK 28 17,5 Juta Rupiah  ::

----------


## aie

> SK 28 17,5 Juta Rupiah


mantaaapppp  :P   ::

----------


## luki

> Om moderator mau tanya ya, ikan waktu posting foto rata" size berapa ya. Tq


32 cm om....

----------


## limjohan

> SK 28 17,5 Juta Rupiah



wah udah mulai balapann.....mesin cc tinggi + turbo  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> SK 28 17,5 Juta Rupiah 
> 
> 
> 
> wah udah mulai balapann.....mesin cc tinggi + turbo





> mantaaapppp  :P


Biar seru auction nya  ::

----------


## limjohan

[quote=yulius sesunan]


> Originally Posted by "yulius sesunan":2oicji3a
> 
> SK 28 17,5 Juta Rupiah 
> 
> 
> 
> wah udah mulai balapann.....mesin cc tinggi + turbo





> mantaaapppp


Biar seru auction nya :[/quote:2oicji3a]

mendingan ke cxxxn dulu om, habis itu baru bid  :: 
malam ini ada buy 1 get 2 free..or drink till u drop  ::

----------


## arungtasik

Ada dua tiga orang yang bertanya soal foto kohaku yang sama yang muncul di thread The Battle of Goyonke dengan di The Mud Pond Sensation GO ini. Saya sudah dapat penjelasan dari Om Sugi dan Luki (moderator thread ini) bahwa ini hanya kesalahan teknis. Memang terlihat jelas foto kohaku nomer 1 sampai 20 muncul dua kali, foto dari Jepang menimpa foto lama dari Bandung -- kohaku-kohaku yang sudah tewas. Gambarnya juga terlihat berbeda dengan kohaku nomer 21 dst, baik ikan maupun latarnya. Photobucket.com rupanya kerap bermasalah di urusan link-melink gambar.  

Foto The Battle of Goyonke

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9342&start=15

foto kohaku nomer 1 sampai 20 harap diabaikan.

Lelang dilanjutkan. Terima kasih....

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mana nih..pembalap2 kawakan yg lain, baru om yulius yg muncul...

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Mana nih..pembalap2 kawakan yg lain, baru om yulius yg muncul...


Sepertinya pada nunggu di "tikungan" terakhir Om  ::   ::   ::  
Pada gak mau ketauan TO nya  ::   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> mendingan ke cxxxn dulu om, habis itu baru bid 
> malam ini ada buy 1 get 2 free..or drink till u drop


Siap laksanakan...... jadi nanti malem kita auction platinum ogon ya Om  ::   ::   ::

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by limjohan
> 
> mendingan ke cxxxn dulu om, habis itu baru bid 
> malam ini ada buy 1 get 2 free..or drink till u drop 
> 
> 
> Siap laksanakan...... jadi nanti malem kita auction platinum ogon ya Om


.....siappp grakkkkk.... ::

----------


## Soegianto

-thanks om arung atas bantuan infonya soal doble foto
-buat teman2 ikan ini tdk garanti female tp di halaman sebelumnya sdh dibahas tani sdh cek sexnya tp blm terlihat tanda2 kelamin nya dan kemungkinan besarnya ikan ini mayoritas female..........(berdoa mode on )  :: 
-ukuran ikan saat ini rata di 32 cm 





> *Shibugaki Kohaku yang akan bertanding adalah:*
> 
> *SK 01, SK 02, SK 03, SK 04, SK 05*
> 
> 
> *SK 06, SK 07, SK 08, SK 09, SK 10*
> 
> 
> *SK 11, SK 12, SK 13, SK 14, SK 15*
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## e4gler4y

Mau manas2in doang nih yang belum nge-bid. Kemaren dapet dr Stars yg satu batch sama Tategoi Shibugaki ini. Edan masih di QT juga dia grow terus padahal limited banget food supply-nya. Harga bener2 bersahabat deh yang ini mah. Kalo belon dapet yang ini mah pasti ikut nge-bid. Sayangnya.. :P  Sukses P Soegi..

Salam,

Teddy

----------


## iyos

> Mau manas2in doang nih yang belum nge-bid. Kemaren dapet dr Stars yg satu batch sama Tategoi Shibugaki ini. Edan masih di QT juga dia grow terus padahal limited banget food supply-nya. Harga bener2 bersahabat deh yang ini mah. Kalo belon dapet yang ini mah pasti ikut nge-bid. Sayangnya.. :P  Sukses P Soegi..
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Teddy


mantap mantap mantap  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Mau manas2in doang nih yang belum nge-bid. Kemaren dapet dr Stars yg satu batch sama Tategoi Shibugaki ini. Edan masih di QT juga dia grow terus padahal limited banget food supply-nya. Harga bener2 bersahabat deh yang ini mah. Kalo belon dapet yang ini mah pasti ikut nge-bid. Sayangnya.. :P  Sukses P Soegi..
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Teddy


sip pak tks .....ikan nya bgs tuch  ::

----------


## Satpam

Jadi terus gimana nih , bukan 35 ekor yg The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi  kalau 35 ekor yg 1-20 dimana lihat fotonya

----------


## darren febriano

> Jadi terus gimana nih , bukan 35 ekor yg The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi  kalau 35 ekor yg 1-20 dimana lihat fotonya


wow...lg hunting2 nih Om Satpam?

----------


## Satpam

> *SENSASI KOLAM LUMPUR*
> 
> Setelah beberapa kali diusulkan dan didiskusikan serius, pada kunjungannya ke Jakarta kemarin Taniguchi akhirnya menjawab tegas kesediaannya menjadi tuan rumah bagi kegiatan Grow Out (GO) di Jepang. Tidak tanggung - tanggung, Taniguchi menyediakan 35 ekor tategoi pilihan untuk dikoleksi. Ini adalah sebagian koi tosai yang masuk program kolam lumpur tahun ini.
> 
> Untuk GO ini Taniguchi menyediakan kolam lumpur milik Taniguchi Fish Farm, yang terletak di Kanemaru, Fukuyama City, di pinggiran kota Hiroshima. Di kolam inilah ke-35 ekor koi pilihan akan dibesarkan bersama dengan koi - koi lain hasil pemijahan sepanjang tahun 2009. Jadwal masuk kolam lumpur pada pertengahan April 2010 dan akan dipanen pada Oktober 2010
> 
> Taniguchi mengundang Anda untuk mengikuti program ini dan menikmati sensasi membesarkan koi di kolam lumpur yang sudah  menjadi tradisi tidak terpisah dan bagian penuh kegembiraan dalam memijah dan memelihara koi di kalangan penangkar Jepang. Anda diberi kesempatan untuk memilih koi  koi terbaik Taniguchi sesuai selera. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Satpam

> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> Jadi terus gimana nih , bukan 35 ekor yg The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi  kalau 35 ekor yg 1-20 dimana lihat fotonya
> 
> 
> wow...lg hunting2 nih Om Satpam?


  ::   bukan hunting om darren aku baca rasa rasanya ada kejanggalan

----------


## Satpam

> Ada dua tiga orang yang bertanya soal foto kohaku yang sama yang muncul di thread The Battle of Goyonke dengan di The Mud Pond Sensation GO ini. Saya sudah dapat penjelasan dari Om Sugi dan Luki (moderator thread ini) bahwa ini hanya kesalahan teknis. Memang terlihat jelas foto kohaku nomer 1 sampai 20 muncul dua kali, foto dari Jepang menimpa foto lama dari Bandung -- kohaku-kohaku yang sudah tewas. Gambarnya juga terlihat berbeda dengan kohaku nomer 21 dst, baik ikan maupun latarnya. Photobucket.com rupanya kerap bermasalah di urusan link-melink gambar.  
> 
> Foto The Battle of Goyonke
> 
> http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9342&start=15
> 
> foto kohaku nomer 1 sampai 20 harap diabaikan.
> 
> Lelang dilanjutkan. Terima kasih....





> -thanks om arung atas bantuan infonya soal doble foto
> -buat teman2 ikan ini tdk garanti female tp di halaman sebelumnya sdh dibahas tani sdh cek sexnya tp blm terlihat tanda2 kelamin nya dan kemungkinan besarnya ikan ini mayoritas female..........(berdoa mode on ) 
> -ukuran ikan saat ini rata di 32 cm 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote] 

jadi tambah bingung yg no 1-20 mohon diabaikan tapi kok masih di upload hari ini di web.
kesimpulannya gimana nih

----------


## dattairadian

> jadi tambah bingung yg no 1-20 mohon diabaikan tapi kok masih di upload hari ini di web.
> kesimpulannya gimana nih





> Ada dua tiga orang yang bertanya soal foto kohaku yang sama yang muncul di thread The Battle of Goyonke dengan di The Mud Pond Sensation GO ini. Saya sudah dapat penjelasan dari Om Sugi dan Luki (moderator thread ini) bahwa ini hanya kesalahan teknis. Memang terlihat jelas foto kohaku nomer 1 sampai 20 muncul dua kali, foto dari Jepang menimpa foto lama dari Bandung -- kohaku-kohaku yang sudah tewas. Gambarnya juga terlihat berbeda dengan kohaku nomer 21 dst, baik ikan maupun latarnya. Photobucket.com rupanya kerap bermasalah di urusan link-melink gambar.  
> 
> Foto The Battle of Goyonke
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9342&start=15
> 
> foto kohaku nomer 1 sampai 20 harap diabaikan.
> 
> Lelang dilanjutkan. Terima kasih....


Perhatikan baik2 tulisan berwarna magenta nya oom...

----------


## Satpam

jadi maksudnya gimana ya om datta aku kok bingung  ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Jadi terus gimana nih , bukan 35 ekor yg The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi  kalau 35 ekor yg 1-20 dimana lihat fotonya


Untuk The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi, nomer 1-20 nya tetap seperti foto di atas om...
Yang dimaksud om arungtasik foto nomer 1-20 diabaikan adalah untuk foto kohaku di The Battle of Goyonke.
Karena ada penumpukkan foto antara ke2 thread di atas dari photobucket nya akibat dari kesalahan penggunaan nama file yang sama...

----------


## iyos

> jadi maksudnya gimana ya om datta aku kok bingung


intinya yg bener yg ini(sibugaki)yg goyonke yg ada masalah om  ::

----------


## Soegianto

tks atas penjelasan dr semua  ::  

yg betul adalah yg ini..............................abaikan yg lain nanti bingung  ::  






> *Shibugaki Kohaku yang akan bertanding adalah:*
> 
> *SK 01, SK 02, SK 03, SK 04, SK 05*
> 
> 
> *SK 06, SK 07, SK 08, SK 09, SK 10*
> 
> 
> *SK 11, SK 12, SK 13, SK 14, SK 15*
> ...


[/quote][/quote] 

tks

----------


## Soegianto

pagi om koi lover ...lg ngintip apa?

----------


## Koi Lovers

Ngintip yg masih bisa diintip pak  :: 

Ikan bagus-bagus gini.........beli size 32 dpt 50up..........
Sayang sayang disayang.....

----------


## Soegianto

> Ngintip yg masih bisa diintip pak 
> 
> Ikan bagus-bagus gini.........beli size 32 dpt 50up..........
> Sayang sayang disayang.....


mungkin 60 pak  ::

----------


## darren febriano

> SK 28 17,5 Juta Rupiah


mantab Om pilihannya   ::  ..harganya juga bagus lah, pantes dibawa ngebut...sebanding Mega Pro  ::

----------


## Soegianto

iggy  sk06

----------


## Soegianto

iggy sk 26

----------


## Soegianto

pak rasito  sk 18

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. SK-05, RobbyIwan, 15,2JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15 JT
3. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
4. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
5. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
6. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
7. SK-28, Yulius Susunan 17,5JT
8. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*JAM 12.00 tutup ya putaran pertama ini*

----------


## Soegianto

pak rasito sk23

----------


## Zone

Wilson 22

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. SK-05, RobbyIwan, 15,2JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15 JT
3. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
4. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
5. SK-22, wilson, 15 JT
6. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
7. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
8. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
9. SK-28, Yulius Susunan 17,5JT
10. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*JAM 12.00 tutup ya putaran pertama ini. Yang posting 12.01 waktu server atau lebih dari waktu itu akan didiskualifikasi*

----------


## asfenv

kalau bayar Cash, ada special diskon Gak..?

----------


## Soegianto

> kalau bayar Cash, ada special diskon Gak..?


yang periode ini no disc pak   ::  tp kami akan berterimakasih dan tdk menghalangi kalau di transf tunai  ::

----------


## dina prima

capt. Benny Taslim , Rp. 15jt, No. 09

----------


## benhur

sk 28 17.600.000

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mulai bongkar sauh Capt?  ::  

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. SK-05, RobbyIwan, 15,2JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
6. SK-22, wilson, 15 JT
7. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
8. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
9. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
10. SK-28, Benhur 17,6JT
11. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*JAM 12.00 tutup ya putaran pertama ini. Yang posting 12.01 waktu server atau lebih dari waktu itu akan didiskualifikasi*[/quote]

----------


## Soegianto

kayaknya ada yg start nyalain mesin nih  ::

----------


## benhur

> kayaknya ada yg start nyalain mesin nih


siap nyalain turbo om, balapan tinggal beberapa menit lagi  ::

----------


## Soegianto

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. SK-05, RobbyIwan, 15,2JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
6. SK-22, wilson, 15 JT
7. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
8. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
9. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
10. SK-28, Benhur 17,6JT
11. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*JAM 12.00 tutup ya putaran pertama ini. Yang posting 12.01 waktu server atau lebih dari waktu itu akan didiskualifikasi*

----------


## alex_ctp

SK  11

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. SK-05, RobbyIwan, 15,2JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-11, alex-ctp, 15JT
6. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
7. SK-22, wilson, 15 JT
8. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
9. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
11. SK-28, Benhur 17,6JT
12. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*15 Min to go. Yang posting 12.01 waktu server atau lebih dari waktu itu akan didiskualifikasi*

----------


## Soegianto

sk 22 hendra 15,100
sorry jd joki

----------


## Zone

Sk 22 15.300

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. SK-05, RobbyIwan, 15,2JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-11, alex-ctp, 15JT
6. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
7. SK-22, zone/wilson, 15,3 JT
8. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
9. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
11. SK-28, Benhur 17,6JT
12. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*Yang posting 12.01 waktu server atau lebih dari waktu itu akan didiskualifikasi*

----------


## William Pantoni

Mantaaap nih GO nya.....kapan lg bisa ngerasain Mud Pond Jepang.... sukses pak Soegi yah ::  
Ikutan monitor...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sepuluh menit terakhir untuk tidak mengacaukan track, tukang kebut bendera mundur... dan tidak melakukan up date sampai setelah finish

----------


## luki

> Mantaaap nih GO nya.....kapan lg bisa ngerasain Mud Pond Jepang.... sukses pak Soegi yah 
> Ikutan monitor...


sama....
ikutan monitor juga.....  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Mantaaap nih GO nya.....kapan lg bisa ngerasain Mud Pond Jepang.... sukses pak Soegi yah 
> Ikutan monitor...


idem  ::  tks pak

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PERINGATAN: Yang tidak berkepentingan dilarang posting di menit2 terakhir  *

----------


## yulius sesunan

SK 28 18 jt

----------


## asfenv

rekap dunk........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. SK-05, RobbyIwan, 15,2JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-11, alex-ctp, 15JT
6. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
7. SK-22, zone/wilson, 15,3 JT
8. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
9. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
11. SK-28, Yulius Susunan 18JT
12. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*Yang posting 12.01 waktu server atau lebih dari waktu itu akan didiskualifikasi*

----------


## asfenv

Asfenv.        Sk 05.= 15,3.     Dan sk 22= 15,5

----------


## Zone

Sk 22 15.7

----------


## yulius sesunan

Kalau masih ada yg up utk SK 28.... saya bid di 19 jt

----------


## asfenv

sk22=15.5, sk05.15,3

----------


## yulius sesunan

Moga2 dapet ya  ::

----------


## asfenv

sk22,15.8

----------


## benhur

sk 28 19.100.00

----------


## asfenv

sdapat gak ya...

----------


## Zone

Sk 22 16

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> sk 28 19.100.00


Ini postingan terakhir.... saya rekap dulu   ::

----------


## benhur

> sk 28 19.100.00


dapat gak ya cepe-cepet nulis 0 kurang 1  ::

----------


## ronyandry

sk5 15.35

----------


## William Pantoni

Seru....seru....yg jadi penonton aja deg...deg an....apalg peserta....terutama SK 28....selamat om Benhur....good timing  ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

Saya dong yg dapet.... kan kurang 0 satu jadinya satu juta sembilan ratus sepuluh  ::

----------


## benhur

> Seru....seru....yg jadi penonton aja deg...deg an....apalg peserta....terutama SK 28....selamat om Benhur....good timing


jadi aku yg dapet ya om, tolong di konfirmasi dong om moderator  ::

----------


## arungtasik

YES...!

----------


## asfenv

tolong rekap om Ajik,.......wah tegang banget neh<>>sampe pake dua alat yg standby kalau kalau no yg diincer di salip..wah...wah...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*

1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-11, alex-ctp, 15JT
6. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
7. SK-22, asfenv, 15,8 JT
8. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
9. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
11. SK-28, Yulius Susunan 19JT
12. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*Selamat Kepada Pemenang*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by benhur
> 
> sk 28 19.100.00
> 
> 
> dapat gak ya cepe-cepet nulis 0 kurang 1


maaf, oom .... kurang nol nih   ::

----------


## benhur

> *REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA*
> 
> 1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
> 2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
> 3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
> 4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
> 5. SK-11, alex-ctp, 15JT
> 6. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
> 7. SK-22, asfenv, 15,8 JT
> ...

----------


## dattairadian

> Saya dong yg dapet.... kan kurang 0 satu jadinya satu juta sembilan ratus sepuluh


he he he... yang lain juga ngga sah, ngebid nya cuma 2 digit... kurang 6 nol nya...   ::   ::   :: 
btw, selamat ya om yulius.. om benhur lain kali lebih teliti lagi nulis angkanya ya... masih banyak sisa yang bagus juga kok om....   ::

----------


## Soegianto

sy dpt tilp alek-cpt booked no 17

----------


## benhur

> Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> Saya dong yg dapet.... kan kurang 0 satu jadinya satu juta sembilan ratus sepuluh 
> 
> 
> he he he... yang lain juga ngga sah, ngebid nya cuma 2 digit... kurang 6 nol nya...


saya manut ama mderator aja deh, kalau seperti yg om datta bilang yg lain juga gak sah karena ada yg ngebid tidak opakai juta hanya 15.3 gimana dong  ::

----------


## Soegianto

tks buat semuanya........
 ::  
seru deh  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by yulius sesunan
> 
> ...


Ok, saya minta waktu beberapa menit.... mohon para peserta tidak meninggalkan forum....

----------


## dattairadian

om yulius & om benhur...
kita tunggu keputusan moderator ya....
saya pikir siapapun yang menang, yang kalah mesti berbesar hati....
kita hanya have fun aja kok disini... ok?!   ::

----------


## yulius sesunan

> om yulius & om benhur...
> kita tunggu keputusan moderator ya....
> saya pikir siapapun yang menang, yang kalah mesti berbesar hati....
> kita hanya have fun aja kok disini... ok?!


Siyap Om.... tapi kira2 kalau Om Benhur nambahin 0 satu lewat gak ya waktu postingnya  ::

----------


## dani

24

----------


## William Pantoni

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> om yulius & om benhur...
> kita tunggu keputusan moderator ya....
> saya pikir siapapun yang menang, yang kalah mesti berbesar hati....
> kita hanya have fun aja kok disini... ok?!  
> 
> 
> Siyap Om.... tapi kira2 kalau Om Benhur nambahin 0 satu lewat gak ya waktu postingnya


Om Yulius....kayaknya pengen jadi kolektor koi2 GO Champion nih...  ::

----------


## asfenv

GO dan lelang ter stress yg pernah aku ikutin....he.he.., lari lari ke atas rumah sambil ngangkat BB-- berharap dapat signal yg kuat agar bisa submid di 12:00 wk..wk..

----------


## alex_ctp

SK  17

----------


## Zone

> GO dan lelang ter stress yg pernah aku ikutin....he.he.., lari lari ke atas rumah sambil ngangkat BB-- berharap dapat signal yg kuat agar bisa submid di 12:00 wk..wk..


usahanya ga sia2 om. Saya jdi kalah tuh 12.01. Buat nmr 22. Selamet om....   ::

----------


## Soegianto

sk 20 an rubbie

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya harus mengakui bahwa kekisruhan ini murni kesalahan saya. Saat ini saya tengah berdiskusi dengan semua pihak mencari jalan tengah keluar yang terbaik, mudah - mudahan dalam waktu tidak lama lagi sudah bisa diambil keputusannya. Karena fokus diskusi ini sudah mengerucut pada Kohaku SK-28, maka koi ini saja yang saya hold. Yang lain sudah definitif dimenangkan oleh masing - masing pemiliknya. Dengan demikian rekapitulasinya adalah sebagai berikut:

1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-11, alex-ctp, 15JT
6. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
7. SK-22, asfenv, 15,8 JT
8. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
9. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
*11. SK-28, Yulius Susunan 19JT --> HOLD*
12. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

Dengan demikian, putaran pertama dianggap selesai dan saat ini putaran kedua sudah bisa dimulai. Berikut tata cara pemilihan putaran kedua

*Putaran Kedua:* 
Koi  koi yang tidak terpilih dalam putaran pertama dikembalikan ke dalam tank dan dipilih untuk putaran kedua dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
1. Putaran kedua dimulai setalah putaran pertama berakhir hingga saat sebelum masa penjurian atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih
2. Seluruh koi yang tidak terpilih pada putaran pertama dapat dipilih pada putaran kedua 
3. Pemilihan putaran kedua ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi
5. Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp 15,000,000* (Lima belas Juta) per ekor, termasuk biaya pengiriman ke Indonesia dan ke alamat masing  masing pemiliki 
6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

----------


## asfenv

Salut buat om ajik, yg bijaksana........

----------


## cantonguy

Start putaran kedua : SK-02 ..

----------


## Soegianto

putaran 2 
alek cpt      sk 17 
dani           sk 24
rubbie         sk 20
cantonguy   sk 02

----------


## asfenv

Om yulius dan om benhur...., dr pd nungguin hasil meeting moderator,...mending milih milih ikan gelombang dua om, entar keburu habis ikan montok montoknya.....he..he...

----------


## asfenv

ini ikan GO pertama di jepang dr dealer kita,.....target mungkin bisa tembus 60 cm......,..betul gak Om Soegi.....?
.......

----------


## Soegianto

mudah2anpak asfen sy jg blm tahu msh belajar  ::  

pak rasito  ::  sk 35

----------


## benhur

buat om moderator, pantia dan om yulius, karena sampai sekarang belum ada kabar dari pihak moderator saya mengundurkan diri dari lelangan ini, biar om yulius aja deh yg dapet ikannya. saya nanti cari ikan lain aja. terima kasih  ::

----------


## mitsui_showa

Pak Ikutan: SK - 07

Trims

----------


## dattairadian

> buat om moderator, pantia dan om yulius, karena sampai sekarang belum ada kabar dari pihak moderator saya mengundurkan diri dari lelangan ini, biar om yulius aja deh yg dapet ikannya. saya nanti cari ikan lain aja. terima kasih


Terima kasih banyak om benhur atas pengertiannya... Salut dari saya

----------


## asfenv

Sabar om benhur,.jgn mundur dulu.....tunggu hasilnya dulu,....entar lagi juga di keluarin hasilnya............, kadang suatu yg bernilai itu memang memerlukan perjuangan dan kesabaran om........

----------


## yulius sesunan

> buat om moderator, pantia dan om yulius, karena sampai sekarang belum ada kabar dari pihak moderator saya mengundurkan diri dari lelangan ini, biar om yulius aja deh yg dapet ikannya. saya nanti cari ikan lain aja. terima kasih


Salam kenal dan hormat dari saya Om Benhur
Sorry saya tadi setelah posting terakhir harus meeting dgn klien dan baru bisa on line lagi.
Pada prinsipnya saya juga akan ikut keputusan moderator.
friendship through scales

----------


## Soegianto

maaf pak benhur dan pak yulius.....atas ketidaknyamanan nya
pak moderator pasti ada way out.......
sabar pak

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Partisipan,

Setelah berbicara dengan semua pihak maka bersama ini sampaikan hal  hal sebagai berikut:

*PERTAMA,* dengan segala kerendahan hati saya meminta maaf yang sebesar  besarnya karena kekisruhan yang terjadi ini murni karena kekhilafan saya

*KEDUA,* dalam mencari solusi atas kasus ini saya tidak bermaksud menarik diri ke belakang dan mencari siapa yang paling benar karena saya menyadari di atas kesalahan ini saya tidak mampu menarik garis tegas tentang siapa yang benar dalam kasus ini.

*KETIGA,* saya mendapat banyak masukan mengenai bagaimana menyelesaikan kasus ini, baik usulan untuk memenangkan salah satu pihak maupun melakukan lelang ulang. 

Dengan pertimbangan bahwa solusi yang diambil mesti berlandaskan persahabatan, kebersamaan dan rasa keadilan, maka dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat saya kepada om Benhur yang sudah menarik diri dan om Yulius yang menyerahkan semua keputusan ini kepada moderator saya memutuskan:

1.	Mengembalikan kohaku SK-28 ini kepada Taniguchi dan meminta yang bersangkutan menarik Kohaku ini dan tidak memasukannya ke dalam kegiatan GO Mud Pund GO

2.	Memberikan kompensasi kepada om Benhur dan om Yulius dengan cara member diskon sebesar 10% bila keduanya berminat mengambil koi yang belum terpilih. Diskon ini berlaku sepanjang masa kegiatan GO, kapanpun keduanya akan mengambil pilihan baik saat ini atau pada akhir kegiatan GO. Diskon diambil dari jatah KOIs berupa 10% fee dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

Demikian keputusan saya mengenai solusi atas kasus ini, semoga bisa diterima semua pihak. Saya menghargai kerjasama dan kebersamaan semuanya dalam menyelesaikan masalah ini dan saya berharap semuanya bisa secara arif menerima keputusan ini.

Terimakasih.

----------


## yulius sesunan

Siyaaaap Om Ajik  ::  
Saya menghormati dan mendukung keputusan Moderator
Legowo Mode: On  ::  
Semoga kejadian ini dapat kita ambil hikmah dan pembelajarannya agar kita bisa lebih baik dikemudian hari  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Wadooh., gak bisa ikut balapan..,td siang seharian di tengah utan di cepu.. Om Ajik rekap donk..sisanya yg mana aja..

----------


## yulius sesunan

Kalau belum ada yg booking saya SK 03
Moga2 seperti best of the best GO... pilih sisa malah dapet GC... Discount lagi  ::

----------


## benhur

Saya siap melaksanakan keputusan panitia, dan semoga ini menjadi pelajaran yg terakhir buat kita semua, untuk kemudian hari tidak terulang lagi. 
Dan untuk om Yulius salam kenal juga ya.......
friendships through scales

----------


## koilvr

IMHO, dua ekor ini sangat sangat potential jumbo...
 

sayang kantong gak nyampe   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Pak Ajik: Keputusan Bijak
Pak Soegi: Sukses Acaranya

 ::  

Belajarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .... sama-sama, yok   ::

----------


## Soegianto

1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-11, alex-ctp, 15JT
6. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
7. SK-22, asfenv, 15,8 JT
8. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
9. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
11. SK-28, Yulius Susunan 19JT --> HOLD
12. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

___________________________ 

13. sk 02 canton guy
14. sk 03 yulius sesunan
15. sk 07 mitsui_showa
16, sk 17 alex cpt
17. sk 20 rubbie
18. sk 24 dani

----------


## Soegianto

pak ajik trims 
thanks juga buat pak beni dan pak yulius......  ::  
friendship forever.........

----------


## asfenv

Om Ajik, jd untuk next nya , apa masih boleh pake 2 atau 3 digit, atu harus nulisnya lengkap untuntuk angka bid nya,  tolong penjelasan om,........sebelum para pembalap nunggu di tikungan.....dalam detik detik terakhir............

----------


## dattairadian

> IMHO, dua ekor ini sangat sangat potential jumbo...
>  
> 
> sayang kantong gak nyampe


Gara2 liat di bak ukur SK-9 & SK-10 merupakan 2 ikan yang terbesar om? Tapi kayaknya yang di bak ukur itu campur dengan yang lain deh om... plus ada showa juga yang lagi nyium SK-10...   ::  



> ini foto lagi tani kepusingan ngecek sex koinya

----------


## koilvr

> Originally Posted by koilvr
> 
> IMHO, dua ekor ini sangat sangat potential jumbo...
>  
> 
> sayang kantong gak nyampe
> 
> 
> Gara2 liat di bak ukur SK-9 & SK-10 merupakan 2 ikan yang terbesar om? Tapi kayaknya yang di bak ukur itu campur dengan yang lain deh om... plus ada showa juga yang lagi nyium SK-10...


begitu ya om  ::  , gak perhatiin sebelumnya soalnya gak niat ikutan karena gak ada pelor   ::  .
assessment purely on bone structure, tapi ternyata kondisi ikan saat ini memang cukup besar seperti ditunjukkan mata tajam om Datta, meaning these two fish at least are a good eater. starting dgn size lebih besar bukan berarti nanti akan lebih besar dari yg lain yg lebih kecil, but being a good eater does matter.

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koilvr
> 
> ...


Tanpa melihat pola, aku seneng lihat body & kepala ikan ini.

----------


## Robby Iwan

wah wah.  tosai inceranku no.5 dan no.2 sdh hilang.. Om Rudy koilvr, om Datta rekomen donk beberapa ekor.. Aku jg ingin ikut panen koi jumbo dari mud pond nih..

----------


## dattairadian

> wah wah.  tosai inceranku no.5 dan no.2 sdh hilang.. Om Rudy koilvr, om Datta rekomen donk beberapa ekor.. Aku jg ingin ikut panen koi jumbo dari mud pond nih..

----------


## koilvr

> wah wah.  tosai inceranku no.5 dan no.2 sdh hilang.. Om Rudy koilvr, om Datta rekomen donk beberapa ekor.. Aku jg ingin ikut panen koi jumbo dari mud pond nih..


yah Pak Rob sih kurang monitor kesempatan emas yang jarang terjadi seperti ini  :P 
tapi untuk Pak Rob pasti saya luangin waktu untuk ngeliatin dan njelimetin, cuma dari yang remaining available confident level saya masih besar tapi tidak setinggi 2 ekor yg saya sebut sebelumnya   ::  
anyway diluar urusan skin & pattern, di sisa pilihan yg ada I will go for nr. 33 walau saya gak suka caudalnya yg rada kegedean utk selera saya, dan saya agak kurang sreg ttg titik temu gill plate dgn body, serta kurang sreg juga dgn overall profile shoulder yg terlihat kurang strong, tapi bentuk kepalanya mantap
nr. 35 kelihatannya cukup menarik, cuma ada resiko jantan dan saya kurang suka bentuk badan di bagian tengah walau titik temu gill plate dgn bodynya sesuai preferensi saya, bentuk bodyline-nya yg ini cenderung beda dgn yg lain
lalu saya pikir nr. 32 cukup decent, cuma dari pict kelihatannya ikan ini sekarang ukuran agak kecil?

but overall this event very good value for money, sayang saya tidak punya money-nya hehe

ini cuma opini dari newbie yg gak pernah punya ikan jumbo   ::  
disclaimer on   ::

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :*

1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-11, alex-ctp, 15JT
6. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
7. SK-22, asfenv, 15,8 JT
8. SK-23, rasito, 15 JT
9. SK-25, alex-ctp, 15 JT
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
12. SK-30, arungtasik, 15JT

*PUTARAN KEDUA:*

13. Sk-02, Riwin  Canton guy
14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan
15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa
16, Sk-17, Alex cpt
17. Sk-20, Rubbie
18. Sk-24, Dani
19. SK-35, Rasito
20. .........

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE :*

*SK 01,SK 04,SK 08*

*SK 12, SK 13, SK 14,* 

*SK 15, SK 16,SK 19*

*SK 21, SK 27,SK 29*

*SK 31, SK 32, SK 33, SK 34*

----------


## arungtasik

> wah wah.  tosai inceranku no.5 dan no.2 sdh hilang.. Om Rudy koilvr, om Datta rekomen donk beberapa ekor.. Aku jg ingin ikut panen koi jumbo dari mud pond nih..


Sudah dari minggu lalu sy juga pm dan sms om datta urusan pilah-memilah ini oom....   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> wah wah.  tosai inceranku no.5 dan no.2 sdh hilang.. Om Rudy koilvr, om Datta rekomen donk beberapa ekor.. Aku jg ingin ikut panen koi jumbo dari mud pond nih..


kemarin ditungguin pak .......tdk hadir  ::  




> *REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :*
> 
> 1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
> 2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
> 3. SK-09, dina prima, 15JT
> 4. SK-10, arungtasik, 15JT
> 5. SK-11, alex-ctp, 15JT
> 6. SK-18, rasito, 15 JT
> 7. SK-22, asfenv, 15,8 JT
> ...


tks om luki

----------


## cantonguy

Pak Robby ternyata masi ngincer no. 2 ? 
Maaf udah keduluan saya... :P

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Pak Robby ternyata masi ngincer no. 2 ? 
> Maaf udah keduluan saya... :P


walaah.., mas Riwin to, aku lg di Lamongan ni,awas ya ta samperin ke rmh nanti..hehe selamat deh dapet yg bagus..gk  sabar nunggu harvest nya tu..

----------


## Robby Iwan

SK 08, SK 33

----------


## Soegianto

lagi belajar up date om luki  ::  




> *REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :*
> 
> 1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
> 2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
> 3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
> 4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT
> 5. SK-11, Alex-ctp, 15JT
> 6. SK-18, Rasito, 15 JT
> 7. SK-22, Asfenv, 15,8 JT
> ...


tks om luki[/quote]

----------


## cantonguy

Silahkan disamperin pak Robby ...   ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

SK-32, Koi-Koi

----------


## iyos

sk 12

----------


## Robby Iwan

> sk 12


the best shiroji..

----------


## iyos

> Originally Posted by iyos
> 
> sk 12
> 
> 
> the best shiroji..


wah,,untunglah msh dpt poin dr suhu  ::  ,,dibolak blk bolak blk tau2 ikan dah hampir kepilih smua  ::

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :*

1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT
5. SK-11, Alex-ctp, 15JT
6. SK-18, Rasito, 15 JT
7. SK-22, Asfenv, 15,8 JT
8. SK-23, Rasito, 15 JT
9. SK-25, Alex-ctp, 15 JT
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
12. SK-30, Arungtasik, 15JT

*PUTARAN KEDUA:*

13. Sk-02, Riwin  Cantonguy 
14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan
15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa
16. sk-08,  Robby
18, Sk-17, Alex ctp
18. Sk-20, Rubbie
19. Sk-24, Dani
20. sk -33 Robby 
21. SK-35, Rasito
22. SK-32,Koi-Koi
23. SK-12, Iyos
24. .........


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE :*

*SK 01,SK 04, SK 13*

*SK 14, SK 15, SK 16*

*SK 19, SK 21, SK 27*

*SK 29, SK 31, SK 34*

----------


## Soegianto

usul....
kalau oktober nanti peserta mau lihat penjurian di jepangnya boleh buat rencana dari sekarang biar dipersiapkan segala sesuatunya  ::

----------


## dina prima

usul....
kalau oktober nanti peserta mau lihat penjurian di jepangnya boleh buat rencana dari sekarang biar dipersiapkan segala sesuatunya :
1. dina prima
2. benny taslim
3. ....

----------


## arungtasik

Pak Sugi, 
tadi sudah transfer Angsuran I untuk SK 10 dan 30 (Rp 15 juta)
a.n. Tomi Lebang

Thx

----------


## Robby Iwan

> usul....
> kalau oktober nanti peserta mau lihat penjurian di jepangnya boleh buat rencana dari sekarang biar dipersiapkan segala sesuatunya


Wah nonton/ikut panen ikan sendiri dari mud pond boleh juga tuh...

----------


## asfenv

usul....
kalau oktober nanti peserta mau lihat penjurian di jepangnya boleh buat rencana dari sekarang biar dipersiapkan segala sesuatunya :
1. dina prima
2. benny taslim
3. AsfenV...

----------


## Pauran

Om Ajik dan Om Luki ....    ikutan ya ....

SK 04

----------


## luki

*Biar tdk bolak balik liatnya....*

*REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :*

*1. SK-05, Asfenv*, 15,3JT

*2. SK-06, Purnomo Iggy*, 15JT

*3. SK-09, Dina prima*, 15JT

*4. SK-10, Tomi Arungtasik*, 15JT

*5. SK-11, Alex-ctp*, 15JT

*6. SK-18, Rasito*, 15 JT

*7. SK-22, Asfenv*, 15,8 JT

*8. SK-23, Rasito*, 15 JT

*9. SK-25, Alex-ctp*, 15 JT

*10. SK-26, Purnomo Iggy*, 15 JT

11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
*12. SK-30, Tomi Arungtasik*, 15JT


*PUTARAN KEDUA:*

*13. SK-02, Riwin  Cantonguy* 

*14. SK-03, Yulius sesunan*

*15. SK-07, Mitsui_showa*

*16. SK-08,  Robby Iwan*

*18, Sk-17, Alex ctp*

*18. Sk-20, Rubbie*

*19. Sk-24, Dani*

*20. SK-33, Robby Iwan* 

*21. SK-35, Rasito*

*22. SK-32,Koi-Koi*

*23. SK-12, Iyos*

*24. SK-04, Martinus Pauran*


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE :*

*SK 01,SK 13*

*SK 14, SK 15, SK 16*

*SK 19, SK 21, SK 27*

*SK 29, SK 31, SK 34*

----------


## Koi-Koi

25. SK-34, Koi-Koi

----------


## Koi Lovers

Pengen ikut kejepang...
Waktu pastinya kapan yah...
Maksudnya bln 10 tgl brp(spy bs atur jadwal)

----------


## arungtasik

> Pengen ikut kejepang...
> Waktu pastinya kapan yah...
> Maksudnya bln 10 tgl brp(spy bs atur jadwal)


Om Ronny memang udah waktunya ke Jepang...  Kabarnya Taniguchi pengen kenalan langsung dengan pemilik "si tiga step kohaku" dahsyat itu   ::   ::   Mudah-mudahan bisa ikutan hehe

----------


## Koi Lovers

Mungkin maksud om tommy 4 step kali  ::

----------


## Koi-Koi

Pak Sugi, 

Saya sudah transfer Angsuran I untuk SK 32 dan 34 (Rp 15 juta)
Tolong di cek.
a.n. Koi-Koi (Adi Nugroho)

Thks

----------


## Soegianto

oke pak tks...up date payment akan sy tanyangkan segera

----------


## asfenv

OM soegi, keamrin udah transfer 15 jt, dr Bank Mega,....tolong di check om.......

thanks.

----------


## Soegianto

hari ini sy di taniguchi ikan siap ke mud pond 3hari kedepan
semua ikan sementara grow dg baik
sekian laporan sekilas info sekalian test new forum

----------


## mrbunta

> hari ini sy di taniguchi ikan siap ke mud pond 3hari kedepan
> semua ikan sementara grow dg baik
> sekian laporan sekilas info sekalian test new forum


report nya kurang. foto dongggggg

----------


## darren febriano

> report nya kurang. foto dongggggg


baru liat avatarnya Om Bunta...hahaha..lucu nih, ga jauh dr gajah..Mammoth!!! Panggil Om Bunta dg "Om Mammoth" boleh ga?  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> report nya kurang. Foto dongggggg


kameranya nyemplung dikolam om bunta 
nanti waktu diangkat sy minta tolong tani fotoin dulu
tks msk an nya

----------


## shinya umeda

this koi very exelent have good body and shining and good future
i hope after put in mudpond become more good.
i hear october some hoby joint this growout want come to japan,so i will invite you all and spesialy mr ajik and soni from magazine koi please  come and we make party eat yakiniku at taniguchi farm.
bye

----------


## victor

may i come?

----------


## rubbie

sep pak soegi kalau bisa di fotoin kondisi sekarang  ::

----------


## Si Jari Lentik

> this koi very exelent have good body and shining and good future
> i hope after put in mudpond become more good.
> i hear october some hoby joint this growout want come to japan,so i will invite you all and spesialy mr ajik and soni from magazine koi please  come and we make party eat yakiniku at taniguchi farm.
> bye


Are you sure about yakiniku party? Last time we come to Japan, you just give us a very heavy snow...  :Biggrin1:

----------


## victor

n sake

ya kagakkkkkk?
ayo ngaku ayo ngaku ..............

ayoooo......

ask: di sana ada kuchibeni kagak om?

----------


## mrbunta

> baru liat avatarnya Om Bunta...hahaha..lucu nih, ga jauh dr gajah..Mammoth!!! Panggil Om Bunta dg "Om Mammoth" boleh ga?


hahahahah. boleh aja. suka suka ommm

----------


## mrbunta

> kameranya nyemplung dikolam om bunta 
> nanti waktu diangkat sy minta tolong tani fotoin dulu
> tks msk an nya


sipppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## mrbunta

> this koi very exelent have good body and shining and good future
> i hope after put in mudpond become more good.
> i hear october some hoby joint this growout want come to japan,so i will invite you all and spesialy mr ajik and soni from magazine koi please  come and we make party eat yakiniku at taniguchi farm.
> bye


 wow. mr shinya umeda. welcome to koi's 
thx alot about your opinion

----------


## rubbie

Pak soegi mau konfirmasi pembayaran atas nama rubbie .. sudah saya transfer via atm ke bca pak soegi thanks  ::  skrg tinggal menunggu perkembangan ikan hehehe

----------


## Soegianto

trim om rubbie
sy cek nanti minggu dpn sy update pembayaran nya semua ,,,tks

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak Soegiyanto, saya mau ikutan GO nya, saya pilih SK 13 kalau boleh. Terima kasih.

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Soegiyanto, saya mau ikutan GO nya, saya pilih SK 13 kalau boleh. Terima kasih.


welcome pak....oke konfirm sk13
tks

----------


## chivas

sukses gan....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak Soegiyanto,
Hari ini sudah transfer Rp. 15 juta untuk SK13 Pak. Terima kasih.

----------


## Soegianto

tks............

----------


## Soegianto

sy baru dpt bbm dr pak dani p dia blm bs log in tp lg cari comp lain sebentar akan coba msk
tks

----------


## Soegianto

maaf salah post

----------


## Soegianto

up date
 Re: The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi

    REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :

    1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
    2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
    3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
    4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT
    5. SK-11, Alex-ctp, 15JT
    6. SK-18, Rasito, 15 JT
    7. SK-22, Asfenv, 15,8 JT
    8. SK-23, Rasito, 15 JT
    9. SK-25, Alex-ctp, 15 JT
    10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
    11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
    12. SK-30, Arungtasik, 15JT

    PUTARAN KEDUA:

    13. Sk-02, Riwin Cantonguy
    14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan
    15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa
    16. sk-08, Robby
    17, Sk-17, Alex ctp
    18. Sk-20, Rubbie
    19. Sk-24, Dani
    20. sk -33 Robby
    21. SK-35, Rasito
    22. SK-32,Koi-Koi
    23. SK-12, Iyos
    24. SK-04, Martinus Pauran
    25. SK-34, Koi-Koi
    26. SK-13 ,Slamet Kurniawan

----------


## admin feikoi

REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :

1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT      (-)300rbu
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT   LUNAS
5. SK-11, Alex-ctp, 15JT      LUNAS
6. SK-18, Rasito, 15 JT        LUNAS
7. SK-22, Asfenv, 15,8 JT
8. SK-23, Rasito, 15 JT        LUNAS
9. SK-25, Alex-ctp, 15 JT     LUNAS
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
12. SK-30, Arungtasik, 15JT

PUTARAN KEDUA:

13. Sk-02, Riwin Cantonguy  (-)7,5 JT
14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan
15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa
16. sk-08, Robby
18, Sk-17, Alex ctp               LUNAS
18. Sk-20, Rubbie                LUNAS
19. Sk-24, Dani
20. sk -33 Robby
21. SK-35, Rasito                 LUNAS
22. SK-32,Koi-Koi                 LUNAS
23. SK-12, Iyos                    (-)8JT
24. SK-13 ,slamet kurniawan

----------


## luki

*Biar tdk bolak balik liatnya....*

*REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :*

*1. SK-05, Asfenv*, 15,3JT

*2. SK-06, Purnomo Iggy*, 15JT

*3. SK-09, Dina prima*, 15JT

*4. SK-10, Tomi Arungtasik*, 15JT

*5. SK-11, Alex-ctp*, 15JT

*6. SK-18, Rasito*, 15 JT

*7. SK-22, Asfenv*, 15,8 JT

*8. SK-23, Rasito*, 15 JT

*9. SK-25, Alex-ctp*, 15 JT

*10. SK-26, Purnomo Iggy*, 15 JT

11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
*12. SK-30, Tomi Arungtasik*, 15JT


*PUTARAN KEDUA:*

*13. SK-02, Riwin  Cantonguy* 

*14. SK-03, Yulius sesunan*

*15. SK-07, Mitsui_showa*

*16. SK-08,  Robby Iwan*

*17, Sk-17, Alex ctp*

*18. Sk-20, Rubbie*

*19. Sk-24, Dani*

*20. SK-33, Robby Iwan* 

*21. SK-35, Rasito*

*22. SK-32,Koi-Koi ( Adi Nugroho )*

*23. SK-12, Iyos*

*24. SK-04, Martinus Pauran*

*25. SK-34, Koi-Koi ( Adi Nugroho )*

*26. SK-13, Slamet Kurniawan* 


*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE :*

*SK 01,SK 14, SK 15*

*SK 16, SK 19, SK 21*

*SK 27, SK 29, SK 31*

----------


## Soegianto

sorry ada salah quote...




> up date
>  Re: The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi
> 
>     REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :
> 
>     1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT
>     2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
>     3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
>     4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT
> ...

----------


## admin feikoi

**RALAT**

up date
Re: The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi

REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :

1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT    * sudah bayar 15jt (3/5/10) sisanya 300rb*
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT            
3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT   *LUNAS (26/4/10)*
5. SK-11, Alex-ctp, 15JT     * LUNAS (26/4/10)* 
6. SK-18, Rasito, 15 JT       * LUNAS (9/6/10)*
7. SK-22, Asfenv, 15,8 JT
8. SK-23, Rasito, 15 JT        *LUNAS (9/6/10)* 
9. SK-25, Alex-ctp, 15 JT    * LUNAS (26/4/10)* 
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT       
11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
12. SK-30, Arungtasik, 15JT

PUTARAN KEDUA:

13. Sk-02, Riwin Cantonguy  * sudah bayar 7,5jt (22/4/10) sisanya 7,5j*t
14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan      
15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa
16. sk-08, Robby
17, Sk-17, Alex ctp              * LUNAS (26/4/10)*
18. Sk-20, Rubbie                 *LUNAS (25/5/10)*
19. Sk-24, Dani      
20. sk -33 Robby
21. SK-35, Rasito                * LUNAS (9/6/10)*
22. SK-32,Koi-Koi                * LUNAS (3/5/10)*
23. SK-12, Iyos                    *sudah bayar 7jt, sisanya 8jt*
24. SK-04, Martinus Pauran  
25. SK-34, Koi-Koi
26. SK-13 ,Slamet Kurniawan

----------


## Soegianto

laporan dr taniguchi pd saat koi masuk ke mud pond
http://www.facebook.com/video/video....25866470784805

----------


## aie

montok2 euy ikannya..

----------


## Koi Lovers

Pengen nonton...........

----------


## rubbie

montokkk ikannya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak Soegianto, maaf hanya mau konfirmasi saja, bahwa untuk SK-13 pembayarannya sudah dilakukan 4 Juni 2010, senilai Rp. 15 juta. Mohon datanya diupdate juga. Terima kasih banyak.

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Soegianto, maaf hanya mau konfirmasi saja, bahwa untuk SK-13 pembayarannya sudah dilakukan 4 Juni 2010, senilai Rp. 15 juta. Mohon datanya diupdate juga. Terima kasih banyak.


sorry pak ....nanti sy minta bag adminnya utk update....tks

----------


## AsfenvV

Om Soegi,..ada beritanya lagi gak neh kabar ikan ikan nya?,..gak sabar nunggu updatenya neh.....

----------


## Soegianto

Sk 01 an setiawan

Pak asfen kbr terakhir ikan sdh msk mud pond dan sdh di laporkan via rekaman video.....

Tks

----------


## abiserpong

up date
Re: The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi

REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :

1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT    * sudah bayar 15jt (3/5/10) sisanya 300rb*
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT            
3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT   *LUNAS (26/4/10)*
5. SK-11, Alex-ctp, 15JT     * LUNAS (26/4/10)* 
6. SK-18, Rasito, 15 JT       * LUNAS (9/6/10)*
7. SK-22, Asfenv, 15,8 JT
8. SK-23, Rasito, 15 JT        *LUNAS (9/6/10)* 
9. SK-25, Alex-ctp, 15 JT    * LUNAS (26/4/10)* 
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT       
11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
12. SK-30, Arungtasik, 15JT

PUTARAN KEDUA:

13. Sk-02, Riwin Cantonguy  * sudah bayar 7,5jt (22/4/10) sisanya 7,5j*t
14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan      
15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa
16. sk-08, Robby
17, Sk-17, Alex ctp              * LUNAS (26/4/10)*
18. Sk-20, Rubbie                 *LUNAS (25/5/10)*
19. Sk-24, Dani      
20. sk -33 Robby
21. SK-35, Rasito                * LUNAS (9/6/10)*
22. SK-32,Koi-Koi                * LUNAS (3/5/10)*
23. SK-12, Iyos                    *sudah bayar 7jt, sisanya 8jt*
24. SK-04, Martinus Pauran  
25. SK-34, Koi-Koi
26. SK-13, Slamet Kurniawan
27. SK-01, Setiawan

----------


## abiserpong

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE :*

*SK 14, SK 15*

*SK 16, SK 19, SK 21*

*SK 27, SK 29, SK 31*

----------


## cantonguy

Sudah 2 x transfer.. shrs nya sisa 3,75 jt .. tolong dicek ya.. 
Dalam waktu dekat saya akan transfer sisanya.. tq..

Riwin

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak Abi, mengenai ikan no SK13 a.n : Slamet Kurniawan, pembayarannya sudah dilakukan kepada Pak Soegiyanto. Mohon dikonfirmasikan kepada Pak Soegiyanto. Terima kasih.

----------


## wahyu

om.....mau nanya nih....apakah ikan female semua?????

----------


## Soegianto

> om.....mau nanya nih....apakah ikan female semua?????


sex blm tahu pak
hanya ikan ini kwlty baik dan punya anatomi bsr harapan ikan ini akan jumbo walaupun male
setelah di cek beberapa kali koi ini diindikasi  cenderung ke female 
tks

----------


## wahyu

> sex blm tahu pak
> hanya ikan ini kwlty baik dan punya anatomi bsr harapan ikan ini akan jumbo walaupun male
> setelah di cek beberapa kali koi ini diindikasi  cenderung ke female 
> tks


gitu ya om.....soalnya temen ada yg tertarik sama ikan ini...........

----------


## admin feikoi

up date
Re: The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi

REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :

1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT sudah bayar 15jt (3/5/10) sisanya 300rb
2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT LUNAS (26/4/10)
5. SK-11, Alex-ctp, 15JT LUNAS (26/4/10)
6. SK-18, Rasito, 15 JT LUNAS (9/6/10)
7. SK-22, Asfenv, 15,8 JT
8. SK-23, Rasito, 15 JT LUNAS (9/6/10)
9. SK-25, Alex-ctp, 15 JT LUNAS (26/4/10)
10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
12. SK-30, Arungtasik, 15JT

PUTARAN KEDUA:

13. Sk-02, Riwin Cantonguy sudah bayar 7,5jt (22/4/10) sisanya 7,5jt
14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan
15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa
16. sk-08, Robby LUNAS
17, Sk-17, Alex ctp LUNAS (26/4/10)
18. Sk-20, Rubbie LUNAS (25/5/10)
19. Sk-24, Dani
20. sk -33 Robby LUNAS
21. SK-35, Rasito LUNAS (9/6/10)
22. SK-32,Koi-Koi LUNAS (3/5/10)
23. SK-12, Iyos sudah bayar 7jt, sisanya 8jt
24. SK-04, Martinus Pauran
25. SK-34, Koi-Koi
26. SK-13, Slamet Kurniawan
27. SK-01, Setiawan

----------


## admin feikoi

up date
    Re: The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi

    REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :

    1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT sudah bayar 15jt (3/5/10) sisanya 300rb
    2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
    3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
    4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT LUNAS (26/4/10)
    5. SK-11, Alex-ctp, 15JT LUNAS (26/4/10)
    6. SK-18, Rasito, 15 JT LUNAS (9/6/10)
    7. SK-22, Asfenv, 15,8 JT
    8. SK-23, Rasito, 15 JT LUNAS (9/6/10)
    9. SK-25, Alex-ctp, 15 JT LUNAS (26/4/10)
    10. SK-26, Iggy, 15 JT
    11. SK-28, Withdraw ( tidak ikut penjurian )
    12. SK-30, Arungtasik, 15JT

    PUTARAN KEDUA:

    13. Sk-02, Riwin Cantonguy sudah bayar 7,5jt (22/4/10) sisanya 7,5jt
    14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan
    15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa
    16. sk-08, Robby LUNAS
    17, Sk-17, Alex ctp LUNAS (26/4/10)
    18. Sk-20, Rubbie LUNAS (25/5/10)
    19. Sk-24, Dani
    20. sk -33 Robby LUNAS
    21. SK-35, Rasito LUNAS (9/6/10)
    22. SK-32,Koi-Koi LUNAS (3/5/10)
    23. SK-12, Iyos sudah bayar 7jt, sisanya 8jt
    24. SK-04, Martinus Pauran
    25. SK-34, Koi-Koi
    26. SK-13, Slamet Kurniawan LUNAS
    27. SK-01, Setiawan

----------


## cantonguy

Bukti transfer ke 2 :

 Tanggal   :   09/06/2010  
  Jam   :   17:11:36  
  Jenis Transaksi   :   TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA  
  Rekening Tujuan   :   6240110235  
  Nominal   :   Rp.3.750.000,00  
  Berita   :   TANIGUCHI MUD POND  
             CICILAN KE 2  
  Jenis Transfer   :   SEKARANG  
  No. Referensi   :   979316E2-6EB9-B4BA-EC21-095310A68A2E  
  Status   :   BERHASIL  

Cicilian ke 3 ( LUNAS ) :

TANGGAL  :  10/07/2010  
JAM  :  22:43:07  
NOMOR REFERENSI  :  87A7E7E7-BCC6-EF90-5235-6D0CF54BBCA8  
TUJUAN TRANSFER  :  6240110235  
NAMA  :  SOEGIANTO  
JUMLAH  :  Rp.  3.750.000,00 

BERITA  :  cicilan ke 3  
 :  Taniguchi mud pond  
JENIS TRANSFER  :  TRANSFER SEKARANG  
NOMOR URUT  :  013278  

thanks..

----------


## Soegianto

buat k0i mania yang rencananya bulan oktobeer akan berangkat ke jepang tolong memberi konfirmasi via sms 0811151696 dengan memberikan nama jelas untuk dibuat kan surat undangan dr jepang utk keperluan pengurusan visa.
tks

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak, rencananya apakah jalan bareng2 ? Soal ticketnya dikoordinasikan siapa ?

----------


## Soegianto

rencananya nanti tiket sy pesan kan sama2 pak biar duduknya bisa bareng2
info nya om asfen mau bw spanduk or bendera tulisannya yanikiniku di taniguchi koi farm

----------


## admin feikoi

Admin akan di update minggu ini,tnks

----------


## Soegianto

info 
visit tour ke jepang direncanakan berangkat 28 oktober 2010
buat yg berminat berangkat mohon segera memberi informasi nama sesuai passport untuk dibuatkan surat undangan.
terma kasih.

----------


## iyos

> up date
>     Re: The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi
> 
>     REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :
> 
>     1. SK-05, Asfenv, 15,3JT sudah bayar 15jt (3/5/10) sisanya 300rb
>     2. SK-06, Iggy, 15JT
>     3. SK-09, Dina prima, 15JT
>     4. SK-10, Arungtasik, 15JT LUNAS (26/4/10)
> ...


pk fei,sk 12 kurangnya bukan 8jt tapi 7,5jt...tadi siang sdh sy lunasi 7,5jt,,,thx

----------


## Soegianto

> pk fei,sk 12 kurangnya bukan 8jt tapi 7,5jt...tadi siang sdh sy lunasi 7,5jt,,,thx


ya pak tks

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak Soegi, rencana balk lagi ke Jakarta nya tanggal berapa ?

----------


## Soegianto

rencananya 5 hari 4 malam .........

----------


## Robby Iwan

aku daftar.., mau lihat panen ikan ku..mudah2an ukurannya jumbooOO...

----------


## AsfenvV

aku ikut juga om,.................,..ngomong ngomong udah ada kabar ikannya sekarang udah ukuran berapa ya........?......

----------


## AsfenvV

om feikoi,..kalau bisa tour ini sekalian visit ke farm yg lain juga,.....taniguchi, sakai, momotaro dan omosako,........,..bagaimana sahabat koi apakah setuju,......?

----------


## Soegianto

> om feikoi,..kalau bisa tour ini sekalian visit ke farm yg lain juga,.....taniguchi, sakai, momotaro dan omosako,........,..bagaimana sahabat koi apakah setuju,......?


boleh aja gpp om

----------


## AsfenvV

om, baru transfer 10 jt , tgl 30/08/2010,.dari bank mega,...tolong update untuk pembayaran..

thank om soegi..

----------


## AsfenvV

om soegi,..keberangkatan bisa dimajukan tgl 15 Oktober gak?.....kalau bisa , thanks banget neh....

----------


## Soegianto

berrangkat msh on schedule 28 soalnya 15 mereka masih sibuk 

dan buat yg mau joint berangkat tolong di post ulang nama lengkap sesuai pasport atau sms ke 0811151696 karena kemarin ada yang sdh sms dan namanya sy memory di hp blm sempat disalin dan 2 hari yg lalu sy upgrade bb semua datanya hilang........................
trim

----------


## Soegianto

minal aidin wal faizin..............
maaf yg lalu ada yg konfirm suami istri sy lupa namanya soalnya di save dibb tp bb sy ke reset dan datanya hilang semua,mohon konfirm ulang ke 0811151696 utk maaf dan maklumnya sy ucapkan trimakasih.

data g sdh msk ke sy
1.robby iwan
2.slamet kurniawan
3.effendi gazali
4.tomi lebang
5.asfen
6.beni taslim
7.dina prima
8.rony
9.ajik ( konfirm lg )





biaya perjalanan start 28 oct sd 4 nov..........asumsi +-
1.tiket china +_ 8jt pp
2.hotel 6500 yen/ malam
3.makan 5000 yen /hari
4.transportasi 100.000 yen / seminggu
5. jajan masing2 hehehehe
6.kalau ada yg beli ikan +10%utk fee umeda dan +10%utk fee feikoi ongkir ditanggung pembeli

sementara itu masukan nya nanti kalau ada info lain dikbrkan tks

----------


## Soegianto

data g sdh msk ke sy
1.robby iwan
2.slamet kurniawan
3.effendi gazali
4.tomi lebang
5.asfen
6.beni taslim
7.dina prima
8.rony
9.ajik ( konfirm lg )
10. anggit ( konfirm lg)

----------


## Soegianto

info surat undangan sdh sy email tolong di cek dan koi mania bisa langsung mengurus visa via travel / biro jasa terdekat.
biasanya mereka minta foto 4x 6 = 2 lbr ,pasport,surat undangan ,fotocopy tabungan 
tks

----------


## arungtasik

> info surat undangan sdh sy email tolong di cek dan koi mania bisa langsung mengurus visa via travel / biro jasa terdekat.
> biasanya mereka minta foto 4x 6 = 2 lbr ,pasport,surat undangan ,fotocopy tabungan 
> tks


Setelah diskusi dengan Pak Soegi semalam, agar lebih efisien, perjalanan ke Jepang sbb:

1. Visa diurus masing-masing (surat undangan dari Umeda sudah dikirim)  
2. Beli tiket pesawat China Airlines (berangkat 28 Oktober, pulang 4 November) masing-masing. Setiap  hari hanya ada satu penerbangan China Airlines ke Hiroshima via Taipei maka rombongan tentu akan bertemu di pesawat.  
3. Hotel di Hiroshima akan di-book oleh Umeda/Pak Soegi, tapi pembayaran biaya kamar langsung oleh masing-masing penghuni kamar di sana.
4. Pengaturan soal kendaraan dan biayanya setelah tiba di tujuan.

Mengingat waktu keberangkatan tinggal satu bulan lagi, maka diharapkan bagi teman-teman untuk segera mengurus visa dan tiket. Untuk memudahkan reservasi hotel dan pengaturan kendaraan, maka para koimania yang hendak ikut harap memberikan kepastian keberangkatannya paling lambat Sabtu, 2 Oktober 2010.

Salam

----------


## chubynovs

saya dpt kabar tgl 27-28 okt full, taipei hiroshima?

----------


## arungtasik

> saya dpt kabar tgl 27-28 okt full, taipei hiroshima?


makasih infonya oom. Tanggal 29 Okt ada info?

----------


## chubynovs

tgl 29 ada. 
ada yang mau rencana jalan2 ke tokyo gak nih ....(extend)

----------


## Soegianto

biasa tiket suka begitu pak
sy mau berangkat tgl 4 oct ini pesan tiket status full tp sy msk waitng dan sesudah itu ada kbr tglnya oke bisa dpt seat.
diharapkan yg mau berang=kat segera booked duulu tiketnya

----------


## chubynovs

jd pesenya tetep tgl 28 pak?

----------


## Soegianto

ya berangkatnya tgl 28 oct
info..
4-9 october sy berangkat ke japan nanti disana sy akan koordinasi ulang utk acara dan biaya dg umeda.....diharapkan teman2 yg mau berangkat segera memberikan kepastian atau last konfirm segera utk memudahkan pemesanan hotel dan pengaturan kendaraan .
tks

----------


## Soegianto

utk keben=rangkatan 28 oct tolong konfirmnya siapa saja yg pergi krn perlu utk boking hotel dan atur kendaraan kalau boleh dlm beberapa hari ini di infokan
tks

----------


## luki

*Untuk keperluan " Penjurian " akhir bulan ini dan proses " Finishing " +/- 2 minggu  ..........
ikan ikan GO tgl 21 kemaren telah di harvest.......
Please Enjoy........*

----------


## luki



----------


## perryp

gile tuh ikan2nya....yg ikutan bener2 ga rugi ya

----------


## luki

> gile tuh ikan2nya....yg ikutan bener2 ga rugi ya


harga ga bisa boong ya.....
yang masih available ada yg maknyus tuh....

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Luki......bisa an aja dapatin foto2 nya......

----------


## Robby Iwan

Montok-montok.., selamat utk yg ikutan.. sdh dapet ikan guede2 begitu..dgn kwalitas kontes lagi..
harusnya..GO di starkoi bdg juga jadinya segede gitu ya..montok lagi.., Ayo pa AYi bikin mud pond..

Tapi yang hebat om Luki.. bisa suruh Taniguchi-san nyemplung ke kolam lumpur , kotor2an hanya untuk kita-kita KOIs..

----------


## abiserpong

> Montok-montok.., selamat utk yg ikutan.. sdh dapet ikan guede2 begitu..dgn kwalitas kontes lagi..
> harusnya..GO di starkoi bdg juga jadinya segede gitu ya..montok lagi.., Ayo pa AYi bikin mud pond..
> 
> Tapi yang hebat om Luki.. bisa suruh Taniguchi-san nyemplung ke kolam lumpur , kotor2an hanya untuk kita-kita KOIs..


Hhhmmm........ anakan " Shibugaki " memang TOP  ......  body yang aduhai dengan beni yang deep, kiwa sharp ...... SQ.  :Thumb:

----------


## Zone

luar biasa perkembangan ikan2nya....
kalo ada foto satuan lebih enak nih lihatnya.. lihat dari rame-rame aja bagus2 semua....  ::

----------


## rubbie

Aku sudah lihat ikankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, gambar terakhir paling atas agak kiri itulah dia................  ::   ::   ::

----------


## luki

> selamat utk yg ikutan.. sdh dapet ikan guede2 begitu..dgn *kwalitas kontes lagi..*





> " Shibugaki " memang TOP  ......  body yang aduhai dengan beni yang deep,* kiwa sharp* ......



*MARUZOME KIWA*........Hmmmmmmm.....Yummmmmiiiiiiiiiii




Om Asvenf........Makin mantab aja nih No. 22........siap siap nih Om.....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ikanku no. 13 mana ya ??? Jangan-jangan dimakan burung tancho di jepang  ::

----------


## AsfenvV

OM,.Luki...... size berapa tuh om....?

----------


## Zone

Om asfenv luar biasa nomor 22nya... makin  mateng... hehe perjuangan ngebid ga sia2 yah om... ::

----------


## luki

> OM,.Luki...... size berapa tuh om....?


blm di ukur Om.....nanti sekalian di foto satuan

----------


## AsfenvV

om zone,..itu pengalaman kupertama kali  milih ikan sampe lari ke atas genteng.........wkwkwkkw

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oom Luki, kalau saya mau nambah lagi yang no. SK 16 boleh engga ?

----------


## luki

> Ikanku no. 13 mana ya ??? Jangan-jangan dimakan burung tancho di jepang


kalo tidak salah yang ini Om Slamet

----------


## luki

> om zone,..itu pengalaman kupertama kali  milih ikan sampe lari ke atas genteng.........wkwkwkkw


kiwa nya itu loh no 22.......hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......Maaaannnnnnnttt  tttaaaaabbbbbbbb Maruzome

----------


## AsfenvV

OM luki....yg no 05 keliatan gak om.....? dimana yah.......

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> kalo tidak salah yang ini Om Slamet


Terima kasih banyak Oom Luki... sadis matanya... ikan nyelip aja bisa diidentifikasi...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oom Luki, walaupun SK 13 sudah ketemu, saya mau tambah SK 16 boleh ya.... ( memohon mode : on )

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Rekan2 peserta GO,

Sekali lagi terbukti bahwa Taniguchi-san memang TOP... digabung Pak Soegiyanto dari Fei Koi... makin top aja.

Saya ada usul nih : gimana kalau kita usulkan bahwa ikan yang GO sekarang ini diperpanjang sampai tahun depan. Mungkin saat itu sudah mencapai 80 cm - 90 cm. Tentu saja akan ada fee tambahan. Tapi saya pikir sangatlah wajar dan mengingat kualitas ikannya yang luar biasa, sekalian kita semua turun di kelas GC tahun depan.

Sebelumnya mohon maaf apabila ada kesalahan, masih newbie.... :Biggrin:

----------


## luki

up date
Re: The Mud Pond Sensation GO: An Invitation from Taniguchi

*REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :*

1. SK-05, Asfenv,   
2. SK-06, Iggy,             
3. SK-09, Dina prima, 
4. SK-10, Arungtasik,   
5. SK-11, Alex-ctp,   
6. SK-18, Rasito,    
7. SK-22, Asfenv, 
8. SK-23, Rasito,      
9. SK-25, Alex-ctp,  
10. SK-26, Iggy,       
11. SK-28, Withdraw *( tidak ikut penjurian )*
12. SK-30, Arungtasik,

*PUTARAN KEDUA:*

13. Sk-02, Riwin Cantonguy  
14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan      
15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa
16. sk-08, Robby
17, Sk-17, Alex ctp             
18. Sk-20, Rubbie              
19. Sk-24, Dani      
20. sk -33 Robby
21. SK-35, Rasito               
22. SK-32,Koi-Koi             
23. SK-12, Iyos                   
24. SK-04, Martinus Pauran  
25. SK-34, Koi-Koi
26. SK-13, Slamet Kurniawan
27. SK-01, Setiawan
28. SK-16, Slamet Kurniawan

*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE :*

*SK 14, SK 15*

*SK 19, SK 21*

*SK 27, SK 29, SK 31*

----------


## luki

> OM luki....yg no 05 keliatan gak om.....? dimana yah.......


kalo tidak salah yang ini Om Asfenv

----------


## Robby Iwan

*untuk yang belom kebagian..tuh no.19 dan 29 montok bgt..*

----------


## Soegianto

aduh ketinggalan berita sy lg kejar proyek gak tahunya kois sdh dpt info yg lengkap
kois top deh om luki salut deh............
sip2
mungkin kalau ada yg mau ikan nya keep dijepang nanti dibicarakan mudah2a bs dengan membyr uang kos.............
trim buat semua nya..........

----------


## arungtasik

Nomer 10 di kiri menghadap ke atas kayak induknya aja ya hehehe.... Tapi nomer 30 yg mana ya?

----------


## AsfenvV

thanks om luki,...akhirnya keliatan juga yg no.5........

----------


## h3ln1k

loh kok ada yang jadi ogon ya?  ::

----------


## Soegianto

ogon ituwaktu msk memang ogon om

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> loh kok ada yang jadi ogon ya?


Saya ini setelah dua tahun kenal sampeyan, baru tahu kalau sampeyan itu lucu tenan.... pantes srimulat rak payu meneh...




> ogon ituwaktu msk memang ogon om


Tapi yang nanggepin ini lebih lucu lagi. hahahaha

----------


## Soegianto

> Saya ini setelah dua tahun kenal sampeyan, baru tahu kalau sampeyan itu lucu tenan.... pantes srimulat rak payu meneh...
> 
> 
> Tapi yang nanggepin ini lebih lucu lagi. hahahaha


hahaha 
sy kenal pak ajik juga juga sdh tahunan ternyata om yg serius ini punya profil bercanda juga yah hahaha
sip sip 
biar gak tegang pak

----------


## luki

besok jadi berangkat ya.......
Live Report nya jangan lupa.....

----------


## Soegianto

siap ....nanti dilaporkan
6 org jalan inc sy dan kbrnya sdh ada 2 or 3 org lg sdh tiba ditokyo

----------


## luki

*REKAPITULASI LELANG PUTARAN PERTAMA :*

1. SK-05, Asfenv,   

2. SK-06, Iggy,     
 
3. SK-09, Dina prima, 

4. SK-10, Arungtasik,  

5. SK-11, Alex-ctp,   

6. SK-18, Rasito,    

7. SK-22, Asfenv, 

8. SK-23, Rasito,     
 
9. SK-25, Alex-ctp, 
 
10. SK-26, Iggy,     

11. SK-28, Withdraw *( tidak ikut penjurian )*

12. SK-30, Arungtasik,


*PUTARAN KEDUA:*


13. Sk-02, Riwin Cantonguy  

14. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan   
 
15. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa

16. sk-08, Robby

17, Sk-17, Alex ctp      
 
18. Sk-20, Rubbie    
 
19. Sk-24, Dani      

20. sk -33 Robby

21. SK-35, Rasito       
 
22. SK-32,Koi-Koi        
 
23. SK-12, Iyos         
 
24. SK-04, Martinus Pauran  

25. SK-34, Koi-Koi

26. SK-13, Slamet Kurniawan

27. SK-01, Setiawan

28. SK-16, Slamet Kurniawan



*YANG MASIH AVAILABLE :*

*SK 14, SK 15*

*SK 19, SK 21*

*SK 27, SK 29, SK 31*

----------


## luki

ayo temen temen......kita prediksi.....
nomor berapa yang jadi GC.......

----------


## TUKANG KOI

*SK-22 ,  Asfenv*

----------


## Glenardo

Saya vote ini deh

 SK-22, Asfenv, 


Pola juara  3 step, deep beni, sasi kiwa tegas, Body n bone serta lusternya mantabb...


Semoga mata saya ga jauh2 amat ama si Taniguchi.Cheers

----------


## luki

> *SK-22 ,  Asfenv*





> [B]
> 
> Om Asfenv........Makin mantab aja nih No. 22........siap siap nih Om.....


setuju Din.....sama kita pilihan nya.......

sk -33 Robby


feeling saya ....ini juga kayak nya masuk....tapi ga tau juara berapa nya......
kiwa nya yahud

----------


## TUKANG KOI

mau coba prediksi ..

*SK-22, Asfenv* *( GC )*


*sk -33 Robby* *( RGC )*


*SK-16, Slamet Kurniawan* *( BT )*

----------


## Robby Iwan

Tiba Tadi malam di Hiroshima 6 orang dari KOIs dan 3 orang lagi datang hari ini..penjurian akan dilakukan siang ini di Taniguchi Farm..Laporan selengkapnya akan ditulis oleh Om Tomi ArungTasik..

Bila ada pertanyaan2 kepada breeder2 Jepang yg mungkin bisa bermanfaat untuk pembelajaran bersama bisa diposting disini..mdh2an om Tomi bisa menyampaikan nya langsung ke breeder yg bersangkutan..selama kunjungan seminggu ke Hisoshima dan Nigata..

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> Tiba Tadi malam di Hiroshima 6 orang dari KOIs dan 3 orang lagi datang hari ini..penjurian akan dilakukan siang ini di Taniguchi Farm..Laporan selengkapnya akan ditulis oleh Om Tomi ArungTasik..
> 
> Bila ada pertanyaan2 kepada breeder2 Jepang yg mungkin bisa bermanfaat untuk pembelajaran bersama bisa diposting disini..mdh2an om Tomi bisa menyampaikan nya langsung ke breeder yg bersangkutan..selama kunjungan seminggu ke Hisoshima dan Nigata..


 Pak Roby ..sy mau titip pertanyaan :

1. pakan apa yg diberikan pada anakan koi yg berumur 0 s/d 30 hari ?
2. pakan apa yg diberikan pada anakan koi yg berumur 30 s/d 100 hari ?

Terimakasih

----------


## luki

Pak Robby......

cuma 1  pertanyaan.....

- dari ikan ikan yg di jurikan hari ini......adakah yang masuk kualitas  " All Japan standard  "......... dan kenapa......?

( kalo bisa termasuk ikan yg di thread sebelah ya pak )

----------


## dattairadian

BOdynya bagus-bagus euy...

Ini harusnya jumbo ...
4. SK-10, Arungtasik,  


Ini massive sekali ...
16. sk-08, Robby

----------


## abiserpong

Coba Prediksi Kandidat Juara :

 SK-06, Iggy.

Sk-20, Rubbie 
 

*SK-22, Asfenv* 


*Sk -33 Robby*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*NOMINATOR GC MY VERSION:*

----------


## Glenardo

Kyakanya ini kuda hitam..



SK-10, Arungtasik,

----------


## rubbie

No 10 GC , SELAMAT OM ARUNG TASIK

----------


## dina prima

hebat prediksi nya glen......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kyakanya ini kuda hitam..
> 
> 
> 
> SK-10, Arungtasik,


Keren tebakannya, euy.... GRAND CHAMPION

Berikut hasil lainnya:
GRAND CHAMPION & JUMBO = 10
RGC = 14
Juara 3= 07
Tategoi 1 = 33
Tategoi 2 = 05
Tategoi 3 = 22
Best male = 19

Selamat om arungtasik!!

----------


## rubbie

yah om glen dan datta irradian matanya gak jauh2 dari si tani hehehe

----------


## charlesp

Om Ajik, kalau bisa kasih ukuran before dan after dong? sama mana yang male atau female,  jadi kita tahu di mud pond Tani bisa grow berapa? Wah, yang runner up blum ada yg pinang?

----------


## Robby Iwan

> BOdynya bagus-bagus euy...
> 
> Ini harusnya jumbo ...
> 4. SK-10, Arungtasik,  
> 
> 
> Ini massive sekali ...
> 16. sk-08, Robby


No.10 >Tebakan yg tepat., GC dan best jumbo 59cm (bodynya uedaan tenaan..)
No.08 > Male  ..gak diliat sama sekali oleh Taniguchi-san..hick..

Ukuran paling besar 61 cm (yg 61cm ikan pengganti, ada yg mati 2 ekor..), ukuran terkecil 55cm

----------


## shinya umeda

congratulation for everbody....
winner fish very good
thank you for enjoy koi

----------


## luki

> Berikut hasil lainnya:
> GRAND CHAMPION & JUMBO = 10
> RGC = 14
> Juara 3= 07
> Tategoi 1 = 33
> Tategoi 2 = 05
> Tategoi 3 = 22
> Best male = 19



Selamat kepada pemenang.......ga nyesel ikutan

tapi RGC dan  Best Male.....ikan Availbale ya....blm ada yg milih........

----------


## rubbie

rgc dah sold kata pak soegi , best male masi bisa di pick

----------


## luki

> best male masi bisa di pick


denger denger ga boleh di jual best male nya......buat parent stock......

----------


## abiserpong

Selamat buat para pemenang ........  :Thumb: 
Yahhh ...... jeblok lagi nilai ulangan kali ini ...... semoga hasil ngulang semester depan, mata kuliah om Taniguchi-san ini nilainya bisa lebih baik .......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zone

> Selamat buat para pemenang ........ 
> Yahhh ...... jeblok lagi nilai ulangan kali ini ...... semoga hasil ngulang semester depan, mata kuliah om Taniguchi-san ini nilainya bisa lebih baik .......


penilaian kan dari kondisi terakhir om abi.. kan kita blm liat updateannya.. hehe

----------


## Koi Lovers

> Selamat buat para pemenang ........ 
> Yahhh ...... jeblok lagi nilai ulangan kali ini ...... semoga hasil ngulang semester depan, mata kuliah om Taniguchi-san ini nilainya bisa lebih baik .......


hahaha...banzai om robby
btw selamat kpd para pemenang ya
terutama yg sdg dijepang yg menyaksikan lsng ikannya jd GC ,j

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oom Abi,

Yg mati yang nomor berapa ? dan yang terbesar 61 cm itu yang nomor berapa ?

----------


## Robby Iwan

> rgc dah sold kata pak soegi , best male masi bisa di pick


Best male sudah di beli balik oleh Taniguchi san.., ikan yg sangat luar biasa bagus..hi tebal dan merata..kiwa tajam..shiroji fisrt class..
rata2 ikian GO ini bagus semuanya..beberapa ekor akan dipilih oleh Taniguchi, difinishing dan diikutkan breeder cup Nov 2010 di Hiroshima..

----------


## luki

> beberapa ekor akan dipilih oleh Taniguchi, difinishing dan diikutkan breeder cup Nov 2010 di Hiroshima..



ini dia nih.......partai neraka....... Breeder Cup Hiroshima.....
mantab GO nya......

mana nih foto foto sekilas pandang nya....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Best male sudah di beli balik oleh Taniguchi san.., ikan yg sangat luar biasa bagus..hi tebal dan merata..kiwa tajam..shiroji fisrt class..
> rata2 ikian GO ini bagus semuanya..beberapa ekor akan dipilih oleh Taniguchi, difinishing dan diikutkan breeder cup Nov 2010 di Hiroshima..


Pak Robby, ikan mana saja yg dipilih Taniguchi San ?

----------


## luki

> Pak Robby, ikan mana saja yg dipilih Taniguchi San ?


kalau tidak salah yg ini pak.....ikan juara dan No 3 ,6 ,16, 29 ,30 ,35 

tapi biar pak soegi confirm lagi....takut salah
karena email nya no no ini tetap akan di keep di jepun

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wah GO yg ini benar2 penuh kejutan ya....

----------


## Soegianto

maaf telat posting 
selamet lg nih buat para pemenang dan peserta dan juga yg support dan mengikuti event ini
banyak pembelajaran dari kiita semua apalgi hadir hobis dan kois group yg diwakili om tomy yg rajin wawancara menggali berita dan tunggu hot newsnya yah..
hasil singkat penjurian mud
setelah tani mengambil beberapa belas ekor yg nantinya foto akan di pos.....akhirnya final judge :
gc no 10
rgc no 14
juara 3 krn tdk naik kelas no 07
best tategoi 1 no 33
best tategoi 2 no 05
best tategoi 3 no 22
best male no 19
dan jumbo dirangkap oleh gc.........................
hot news 
rgc sdh sold out
dan ikan yg di keep di tani sbb :
all winner
no 3,6,16,29,30,35
dan setelah negoasiasi 4 jam akhirnya best male di buy back oleh taniguchi.
sekian info sambil menunggu up load foto mengenai penjurian ini.

dan 2 ikan mati no 11 dan no 21

buat teman2 yg  blm sempat joint di event go mud pond sabar yah segera ada tani mud pond sensasi episode 2 tunggu yah
salah koi

----------


## Soegianto

> maaf telat posting 
> selamet lg nih buat para pemenang dan peserta dan juga yg support dan mengikuti event ini
> banyak pembelajaran dari kiita semua apalgi hadir hobis dan kois group yg diwakili om tomy yg rajin wawancara menggali berita dan tunggu hot newsnya yah..
> hasil singkat penjurian mud
> setelah tani mengambil beberapa belas ekor yg nantinya foto akan di pos.....akhirnya final judge :
> gc no 10
> rgc no 14
> juara 3 krn tdk naik kelas no 07
> best tategoi 1 no 33
> ...


salah ketik ralat

salam koi

----------


## abiserpong

Coba rangkum dari hasil yang telah disampaikan om soegi di atas,

*SK-10, Arungtasik, ( GC & JUMBO ). 
*


*RGC. ( Sold Out ).*


*Sk-07, Mitsui_showa, ( JUARA 3 ).
*

*Sk -33 Robby, ( Best Tategoi 1 ).
*

*SK-05, Asfenv, ( Best Tategoi 2 ). 
*

*SK-22, Asfenv, ( Best Tategoi 3 ).   
*

*Best Male ( di Buy Back ).*

----------


## abiserpong

*Ikan yg di keep di tani sbb :*
*all winner* dan
*no. 3,6,16,29,30,35.*

*Sk-03, Yulius sesunan 
*

* SK-06, Iggy 
*

* SK-16, Slamet Kurniawan
*

*SK 29,* 


*SK-30, Arungtasik
*

*SK-35, Rasito 
*

*SK-11, Alex-ctp ....... ( mati ). 
*

* SK 21, ......... ( mati ).*

----------


## Soegianto

tks om abi ...ya bgt

tong mitsue showa boleh sms sy no hp ke 0811151696 soalnya data di contac bb sy lama hilang
tks

----------


## abiserpong

> tks om abi ...ya bgt
> 
> tong mitsue showa boleh sms sy no hp ke 0811151696 soalnya data di contac bb sy lama hilang
> tks


Siap om soegi.......

----------


## Soegianto

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00000843590882
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._7615785_s.jpg

serba serbi penjurian go mud

----------


## Soegianto

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00000843590882
serba serbi penjurian go mud pond kois at taniguchi place

----------


## abiserpong

> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00000843590882
> http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._7615785_s.jpg
> 
> serba serbi penjurian go mud


Dari foto ....... ikan - ikannya ........ hhmmmmm







Ternyata Kaos dalemannya ............

----------


## Glenardo

Wow...hasilnya di atas ekspektasi saya..Mantap nih..Keep going like this Om...

Terlihat senyuman bangga ala Asia Timur dari Taniguci San dengan memakai baju Koi-s...

----------


## AsfenvV

Om Soegi dan Om Robby,......., tolong tanyain  coment  dr Tani guchi alasan dia milih  Juara GC sampai best Tategoi,  kriteria apa saja yg jd pertimbangannya utuk memilih juara tersebut,,...untuk pembelajaran kita kita semua di Indo neh..............

Terimakasih.

----------


## harley

> Terlihat *senyuman bangga ala Asia Timur* dari Taniguci San dengan memakai baju Koi-s...


senyuman bangga ala barat kayak apa Om Glen?  :Yield:

----------


## luki

> 


mau tanya.....yang paling kiri itu kakak nya Taniguchi ya......

----------


## abiserpong

> mau tanya.....yang paling kiri itu kakak nya Taniguchi ya......


Aahhhh bukan ....... sepertinya itukan rekan kita om ferry tapos ...........  :: 
Beda om luki ...... yang kiri lokal, Taniguchikan import...... body shape ...... , kulit juga beda coba zoom .......  :Becky: 
Tapi itukan minggu lalu, ........ ga tahu juga sekarang setelah ketemu ....... Taniguchi-san langsung dan .... mungkin aja Taniguchi- san ...... meminta untuk dijadikan adik ....... ya benar jadi kakak.  :Pray:   :Peace:

----------


## Soegianto

yg paling kiri itu owner nya ,,,,,,,,,hahaha

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> yg paling kiri itu owner nya ,,,,,,,,,hahaha


Koq rombongan yang berangkat kali ini jelek2 ya...

----------


## h3ln1k

> Koq rombongan yang berangkat kali ini jelek2 ya...


yang dulu sebelum ini lebih jelek lagi  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## Soegianto

> yang dulu sebelum ini lebih jelek lagi


jadi semuanya jelek cuma ikan nya yg bgs

----------


## Soegianto

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...00000843590882

----------


## chivas

yg pake kumis tu jelek bgt sih org nya.....

----------


## Soegianto

> yg pake kumis tu jelek bgt sih org nya.....


Ganteng yah sip sipp

----------


## admin feikoi

SK01 H. Setiawan 15JT lunas
SK02 Riwin .C 15JT lunas
SK05 Asfenv 15JT lunas
SK08 Robby 15JT lunas
SK10 Arung Tasik 15JT lunas
Sk12 Iyos 15JT lunas
SK17 Alex 15JT lunas
SK18 Rasito 15JT lunas
SK20 Rubbie 15JT lunas
SK22 Asfenv 15JT lunas
SK23 Rasito 15JT lunas
SK25 Alex 15JT lunas
SK30 Arungtasik 15JT lunas
SK32 koi-koi 15JT lunas
SK33 Robby 15JT lunas
SK34 koi-koi 15JT lunas
SK35 Rasito 15JT lunas


SK09 Dina Prima 15JT
SK03 Yulius S 15JT
SK07 Mitsui Showa 15JT
SK24 Dani 15JT
SK04 Pauran 15JT
SK26 Iggy 15JT
SK06 Iggy 15JT
SK13 Slamet K 15JT
SK14 Slamet K 20JT

----------


## Soegianto

sebagian ikan ada yg di keep di jepang
sebagian asdh dtg dan siap dikirim
tolong diinfokan via sms ke 0811151696 alamat peserta tks

----------


## AsfenvV

OM soegi,..yg di keep dijepun makin semok semok gak.....? bagaimana kabarnya tuh,..ada photonya gak sampe kondisi sekarang...?

apa boleh ikan ikan yg balik ke indo dimasukin ke mudpond feikoi yg di ciparay......?,.....biar pertumbuhannya bisa maximal,.....

----------


## Soegianto

> OM soegi,..yg di keep dijepun makin semok semok gak.....? bagaimana kabarnya tuh,..ada photonya gak sampe kondisi sekarang...?
> 
> apa boleh ikan ikan yg balik ke indo dimasukin ke mudpond feikoi yg di ciparay......?,.....biar pertumbuhannya bisa maximal,.....


kabarnya baik2 pak ......foto sampai skrg sy blmterima tp sy usahakan segera

kalau pulang sebaiknya msk conrete pak ................

----------


## luki

> sebagian ikan ada yg di keep di jepang
> sebagian asdh dtg dan siap dikirim
> tolong diinfokan via sms ke 0811151696 alamat peserta tks


Info dari Pak Soegi.........ada 13 ekor yang di keep di jepang sampai akhir 2011.......

sisanya sudah ada di  Ciparay.....silahkan menghubungi Pak Soegi untuk Delivery Services........

yang di keep di jepang :

1. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan 


2. SK-05, Asfenv,


3. SK-06, Iggy, 


4. Sk-07, Mitsui_showa


5. SK-10, Arungtasik, 


6. SK-14,


7. SK-16, Slamet Kurniawan


8. SK-19,


9. SK-22, Asfenv, 


10. SK-29,


11. SK-30, Arungtasik,


12. SK -33 Robby


13. SK-35, Rasito

----------


## Soegianto

tks om luki
keeping waktunya bertahap 
edisi 1 sampai maret'
edisi2 sampai oct
akan diputusskan keep nya sesuai dg kondisi koi
tks

----------


## iyos

sepertinya om n rekan kois yg blm ngrasain n yg sdh atw yg msh penasaran sensasi mudpond bakal bisa menikmati lg nie,,,hoho...

----------


## AsfenvV

kalau bisa event berikutnya jangan tosai lagi dunk,...harus naik kelas lagi,..Nisai GO Mudpond,.......

----------


## budidjo

> kalau bisa event berikutnya jangan tosai lagi dunk,...harus naik kelas lagi,..Nisai GO Mudpond,.......


nisai harga tosai?.......wkwkwk

----------


## Soegianto

> nisai harga tosai?.......wkwkwk


ya gak lama lg ada lagi tunggu aja yah om,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,tks

----------


## AsfenvV

hip..hip..hura,.....hip..hip..hura,........janji ya om soegi,....nisai harga tosai, GO mudpond jepun,............

----------


## Soegianto

> hip..hip..hura,.....hip..hip..hura,........janji ya om soegi,....nisai harga tosai, GO mudpond jepun,............


pastiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## chivas

> pastiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Mantaapp Gann.....

----------


## Y4m1n

sk22 dan sk33 mantap benerrr....

----------


## Soegianto

> sk22 dan sk33 mantap benerrr....


 terimakasih pak...........................

----------


## Soegianto

> terimakasih pak...........................


 terimaksih pak.......................................

----------


## AsfenvV

OM soegi, udah ada kabar kondisi ikan mudpond ini....?.........ada photo photo ikan kondisi sekarang?, berarti ikan ikan ini di keep sampe october 2011 du mudpond tani ya...?

sampurasun.....
asfenv.

----------


## AsfenvV

belum ada kabar kondisi ikan ini ya,......?

----------


## Soegianto

> belum ada kabar kondisi ikan ini ya,......?


nanti dikbrin pak .....direc yah
tks

----------


## AsfenvV

siiip,.....sekalian photo photonya ya.........

----------


## Soegianto

kabarnya ikan msh ditaruh dikonkrit pond 170 ton 
blm bs diangkat krn msh dingin disini dan jadawal pengangkatan di akhir mei 
dan pd saat itu bs foto dan yg mau keep lanjut di mskin maud yg mau di bw pulang dikaratina utk di kirim ke indo
sepintas kalau dilihat dr atas ikan dlm posisi baik

----------


## AsfenvV

Mudah mudahan ikan mudpond batch ini hasilnya luar biasaaaaaaaa, karena yg pertama tama biasanya pasti hasilnya yahudddddddddddddd,........ :Yo:

----------


## AsfenvV

bagaimana kabar untuk ikan ikan ini yg masih dijepun,..apa jadi dipulangkan ke tanah air beta,....karena tidak jd masuk mudpond lagi.....?,..tolong infoterbaru nya neh,........... :Rofl: 

salam....

----------


## AsfenvV

> Info dari Pak Soegi.........ada 13 ekor yang di keep di jepang sampai akhir 2011.......
> 
> sisanya sudah ada di Ciparay.....silahkan menghubungi Pak Soegi untuk Delivery Services........
> 
> yang di keep di jepang :
> 
> 1. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Om Luki,..

.ikan ini sebelum dibalikin ke indonesia, masih ada acara penjurian pemenang lagi gak..? walaupun gak ada hadiah minimal bisa buat seru seruan aja, dan dapat appresiasi dr taniguchi tentang prospect kedepannya ikan ini......


tolong info  kira kira tanggal dan bulan berapa ikan dibalikin ke indonesia kalau emang gak jd masuk mudpond lagi, dan adakah biaya kirim lagi,? karena ikan dalam keadaan puasa selama musim digin size mugkin gak bertambah,...  jd masih termasuk include biaya kirim ? ,...tolong info om luki........

salam......

----------


## luki

saya tanyakan dulu ke Pak Soegi Om......
nanti saya update info nya

----------


## Soegianto

kalau gak salah ingat minggu kemarin pak asfent dtg ketempat sy 
ikan rencananyakeep di mud tp krn ada bebrapa mud yg di anggap sedang rawan maka taniguchi tdk berani mskin ikan ini di mud pond
solusinya ikan mau di mskan di kolam konkrit 500 t dgb biaya 100rb yen sy sdh over kepada semua pemilik ikan termsk pak asfent dan jawabannya ikan di tarik pulang kecuali ikan pak rasito rusak jd gak di bw pulang dan ikan pak slamet tetap di keep 1 ekor
semenjak ikan lepas dr acara go dan di keep di jepanng itu menjadi tanggung jwb peserta
ikan di keep di conrete pond tani dlm musiim dingin tetap di ksh makan tp tdk full feeding
sekarang sy dalam proses menanyakan kalau ikan di bw pulanng berapa biaya keep yg selama ini akan di kenakan kepada ikan2 ini dan sampai sekarang blm ada jwb nya.
dan proses sealnjutnmya sy akan kbrkan direc ke pemilik ikan2 ini.
tks

----------


## yulius sesunan

1. Sk-03, Yulius sesunan 


Ikan sdh mendarat dgn selamat dirumah saya
Body, beni dan shiroji muantabs
Good keeping Tani san ::  ::  :: 
Thank's to Feikoi

----------


## AsfenvV

ikan ku juga udah mendarat di rumah,..thanks feikoi,..ternyata emang luar biasa keamrin GO mudpond 1 taniguchi ini  ya,...... :Happy: 

salam,..

----------


## wihadi232

Mantap kali om semua ikan yg di keep tani-kun selamat deh untuk yg juara hehehe

----------


## AsfenvV

> ikan ku juga udah mendarat di rumah,..thanks feikoi,..ternyata emang luar biasa keamrin GO mudpond 1 taniguchi ini ya,......
> 
> salam,..


untuk qualitas ,skin, beni, shiroji, body, antara ikan aslinya dan photo bener bener sama,.... :Thumb: ( tdnya saya pikir hanya photonya aja yg bagus,..ternyata ikan aslinya jauh lebih bagus..).... :Horn: ,
 GO 1 jepun batch ini bener bener luar biasaaa....

salam...

----------


## Soegianto

ikan sudah sampai dari jumat kemarin, posisi lagi karantina.
minggu depan akan diatur untuk dikirim ke pemiliknya.

----------


## Soegianto

ralat salah post

----------


## menkar

kapan yahh ada acara kyk gini lagii...?

----------


## Gold

> kapan yahh ada acara kyk gini lagii...?


ditunggu pak

----------

